# Hellooooo February......... Driveler #6 ......according to MizTag!



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Might as well get it going, certain folks are already circling the last one...........


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

dang vultures


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Y'all gonna talk about me I'll just leave good day:|


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> dang vultures


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all gonna talk about me I'll just leave good day:|


bye


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Might as well get it going, certain folks are already circling the last one...........



On final approach


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

243Savage said:


> On final approach


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all gonna talk about me I'll just leave good day:|






243Savage said:


> On final approach



Heck w/final approach  We all blinked and missed it


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

Dadgum yuns!!!  I wasn't through quoting the old one yet!  And I know  .... it's 

FIVE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bye



 



243Savage said:


> On final approach



Sometimes y'all come in handy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all gonna talk about me I'll just leave good day:|



Quack raised Seth Carter in a basement, fed him paint chips and spent quality time on his spelling skills. Slip was our home-schooled christian arsonist, road-kill collector, now under the training of Nicodemus. Trying to figure out what to do with you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dadgum yuns!!!  I wasn't through quoting the old one yet!  And I know  .... it's
> 
> FIVE!


 I losted count!!!!!!!!!!!! I sowwy..........


Jeff C. said:


>





My work here is done............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dadgum yuns!!!  I wasn't through quoting the old one yet!  And I know  .... it's
> 
> FIVE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dadgum yuns!!!  I wasn't through quoting the old one yet!  And I know  .... it's
> 
> FIVE!



Five what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Might as well get it going, certain folks are already circling the last one...........


Watchu talkin about circling.........I let you get the last word in!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi 

Love ya'll  (okay, no pukey, had to use that)

That's all


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I losted count!!!!!!!!!!!! I sowwy..........



No, no, not this one ... the LAST one was FIVE ... this one is SIX!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Five what?



Drivelers ... or drinks but Hankus is already pas... I mean gone  and I can't drink that much on a work night so I reckin it's drivelers!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Watchu talkin about circling.........I let you get the last word in!!



Oh yeah ... you let her get the last word in but you can't let me finish my maximus multi-quote???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh yeah ... you let her get the last word in but you can't let me finish my maximus multi-quote???



Now now, children


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack raised Seth Carter in a basement, fed him paint chips and spent quality time on his spelling skills. Slip was our home-schooled christian arsonist, road-kill collector, now under the training of Nicodemus. Trying to figure out what to do with you.



Well, we could introduce him to the coon fanger....that oughta skraighten him up temporarily anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now now, children



Hows the sunburn?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh yeah ... you let her get the last word in but you can't let me finish my maximus multi-quote???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Love ya'll  (okay, no pukey, had to use that)
> 
> That's all


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Watchu talkin about circling.........I let you get the last word in!!



Scared of that Fryin pan?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hows the sunburn?



Oh its fine.. it wasn't bad at all.. just enough to tell I'd been out in the sun 

Got my project completed though, so I was happy


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, we could introduce him to the coon fanger....that oughta skraighten him up temporarily anyway.



yessir. Thats a life changing event.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now now, children


Hey Snowy!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Scared of that Fryin pan?


The knots on my head are still sore from the last time!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> The knots on my head are still sore from the last time!!



Hey Mitch


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack raised Seth Carter in a basement, fed him paint chips and spent quality time on his spelling skills. Slip was our home-schooled christian arsonist, road-kill collector, now under the training of Nicodemus. Trying to figure out what to do with you.


 
want me to take him under my wing?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well it looks like I am the only one here burning the midnight oil.

To all of you drivelers.....TGIF !!!!!!

Yep, it is officially FRIDAY.  I just finished typing up a proposal for a customer that I have a meeting with at 7:30 AM today.  Glad it is finished now so I can get some much needed rest.  It was a long day "yesterday" for sure but I need to get back up at 5 AM today and start it all over again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2012)

Well EE you are going to need several of these.










How can there be a forum slow down at 5 AM?  

Did one of the circling carrion forget to reset the fast forward button?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right about the Forum slowdown AND THE FACT THAT I NEED SEVERAL CUPS OF YOUR COFFEE THIS MORNING.  (Double D-Cups I see again !!!!  Thanks).

I think that I got only 4 winks of sleep but I know that I have to be at my customer's plant really early today so you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good morning folks...and TGIF!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Mernin folks......how is everyone out there today?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Caught this guy trying to steal my coffee mug yesterday....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello again  Seems a lil time travel was in order last night  Perhaps I had a Foxworthy experience  Regardless I woke up in my recliner  




HSIF


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello again  Seems a lil time travel was in order last night  Perhaps I had a Foxworthy experience  Regardless I woke up in my recliner



Mernin Hankus.......Have a good un yall, gots to go.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Mornin Yall!! 

  

Its FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2012)

Good grief!!! I just hit New Post and got a page full of New Member threads. I smell a pile of bannin's coming on in a few days...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief!!! I just hit New Post and got a page full of New Member threads. I smell a pile of bannin's coming on in a few days...



Line em up boys...ready the firing squad.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi


----------



## fredw (Feb 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief!!! I just hit New Post and got a page full of New Member threads. I smell a pile of bannin's coming on in a few days...


Just some of the newer members trying to get their post counts up so they can join this years turkey challenge.

The activity should drop off soon.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



Oh great seth carter I thought u was a story I did not know u was real


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning....not enough coffee yet to make a significant contribution....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

weeehawwww got my seeds ordered for the garden


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> weeehawwww got my seeds ordered for the garden



I need to expand mine....Mornin Schmoo!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> weeehawwww got my seeds ordered for the garden



Kewl, watcha plantin' this spring ? 

I've gotta do some work on my tiller so I can get my garden going this spring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kewl, watcha plantin' this spring ?
> 
> I've gotta do some work on my tiller so I can get my garden going this spring.



You just reminded me why my garden isn't expanded....I am my tiller. Any suggestions on how to make IT run better?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Watchu talkin about circling.........I let you get the last word in!!





Tag-a-long said:


> No, no, not this one ... the LAST one was FIVE ... this one is SIX!!
> 
> Oh yeah ... you let her get the last word in but you can't let me finish my maximus multi-quote???


Ok, corrected the title for ya, sista!
 Bad Rutt!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE you are going to need several of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning folks...and TGIF!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Caught this guy trying to steal my coffee mug yesterday....





Hankus said:


> HSIF





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief!!! I just hit New Post and got a page full of New Member threads. I smell a pile of bannin's coming on in a few days...





Sterlo58 said:


> Line em up boys...ready the firing squad.





hdm03 said:


> Hi





Jeff C. said:


> Morning....not enough coffee yet to make a significant contribution....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You just reminded me why my garden isn't expanded....I am my tiller. Any suggestions on how to make IT run better?



No but if ya figure it out let me know. I seem to run slower every year


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

mornin keebs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kewl, watcha plantin' this spring ?
> 
> I've gotta do some work on my tiller so I can get my garden going this spring.


What am I not plantin?  



Jeff C. said:


> I need to expand mine....Mornin Schmoo!!


Mornin SHmoo  Ours is expanded, its now 40'x100.


Jeff C. said:


> You just reminded me why my garden isn't expanded....I am my tiller. Any suggestions on how to make IT run better?


 Im my own tiller too  Cept I've got some chickens that are helpin me do the work, light tilling +fertilizer 

Well, the kids help too


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

My tiller is a 30 year old Craftsman hand me down that is held together with duct tape, bailing wire and bubble gum. 

If I can get it fired up it does the job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What am I not plantin?
> 
> 
> Mornin SHmoo  Ours is expanded, its now 40'x100.
> ...



Yep...that's how I do mine, hand/foot  dig 

Shmoo 

Mornin Keebs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My tiller is a 30 year old Craftsman hand me down that is held together with duct tape, bailing wire and bubble gum.
> 
> If I can get it fired up it does the job.



I've got an old Snapper front tine, needs work. I had a huge rear tine, sold it. It was a beast, should have kept it.

However, I do have a 45 hp tractor that belongs to the old homeplace. I loaned out the plow and disc-harrow to a buddy for food plots, I just got it back recently after 9 yrs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> mornin keebs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*MOrning Neil!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


SnowHunter said:


> What am I not plantin?


I'm cutting back on some stuff adding more of others but I ain't going the size you're going neither, ain't no way!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebs!!!


_*MOrning Chief!!!!!!!!!!!
 *_I need to find a tiller myself....._*
*_


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Plowed up the garden/bird field Monday. Gonna do it again next week, then hopefully its lay off rows an start plantin seeds


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey C I moved Willy Ribbon an batman out behind the birds yesterday. Ain sure how they gonna do when the first chicken goes in with em


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got an old Snapper front tine, needs work. I had a huge rear tine, sold it. It was a beast, should have kept it.
> 
> However, I do have a 45 hp tractor that belongs to the old homeplace. I loaned out the plow and disc-harrow to a buddy for food plots, I just got it back recently after 9 yrs


Plow?  



Keebs said:


> _*MOrning Neil!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> I'm cutting back on some stuff adding more of others but I ain't going the size you're going neither, ain't no way!
> 
> ...



Hoping we'll have enough to preserve all the way through next Spring...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Plow?
> 
> Hoping we'll have enough to preserve all the way through next Spring...


I swuanee I wish we were closer, talk about a hellaishish garden we could put together!!!!  Plus, I have access to a couple tractors & implements............. just not enough room to use them!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I swuanee I wish we were closer, talk about a hellaishish garden we could put together!!!!  Plus, I have access to a couple tractors & implements............. just not enough room to use them!



I know it, we'd have one heckuva garden  

We got the tractors, but not the right implements 

Got an idea for a makeshift plow.. just gotta put it together and try it out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

GOOD MORNING  G O N  It's FRIDAY and a nice one at that


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I know it, we'd have one heckuva garden
> 
> We got the tractors, but not the right implements
> 
> Got an idea for a makeshift plow.. just gotta put it together and try it out


 If anyone can figure something out, it'd be you!


mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  G O N  It's FRIDAY and a nice one at that


 Mornin laffin boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Plowed up the garden/bird field Monday. Gonna do it again next week, then hopefully its lay off rows an start plantin seeds







Hankus said:


> Hey C I moved Willy Ribbon an batman out behind the birds yesterday. Ain sure how they gonna do when the first chicken goes in with em



Taste like chicken 



SnowHunter said:


> Plow?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping we'll have enough to preserve all the way through next Spring...



If you weren't so fer away, I'd loan it to ya  provided you didn't keep it for 9 yrs.  



Keebs said:


> I swuanee I wish we were closer, talk about a hellaishish garden we could put together!!!!  Plus, I have access to a couple tractors & implements............. just not enough room to use them!



I thought about rippin this whole place up, little by little, and startin a co-op  



mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  G O N  It's FRIDAY and a nice one at that



Mustard Man Mudro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought about rippin this whole place up, little by little, and startin a co-op
> 
> _*Not a bad Idea...........*_
> 
> SYRUP Man Mudro!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Good Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Except for all the *STOOPID* laws!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Good Mornin' y'all!



Mornin Ms Shuga Plum!!! Erybody doin all right?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Except for all the *STOOPID* laws!!!


 oh..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh..........



Well.....ya know the local gooberment has to have their _CUT_ $$$, and say!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 



Jeff C. said:


> Except for all the *STOOPID* laws!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Ms Shuga Plum!!! Erybody doin all right?



So far, so good! How about y'all? Glad Jaguars tabs made it back home!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh lawd....Rob just sent me a dozen links to tractors for sale on CL. Looks like he's thinkin' big too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....ya know the local gooberment has to have their _CUT_ $$$, and say!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....Rob just sent me a dozen links to tractors for sale on CL. Looks like he's thinkin' big too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I told him he could buy anything he wanted AFTER we buy a king sized bedroom suite and a tv


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I told him he could buy anything he wanted AFTER we buy a king sized bedroom suite and a tv


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If anyone can figure something out, it'd be you!
> 
> Mornin laffin boy!


Do you want to be added to my "Do not call list"


Jeff C. said:


> Taste like chicken
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Keebs said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> Good Mornin' y'all!



Mornin Sugar


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you want to be added to my "Do not call list"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I heard dat!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....Rob just sent me a dozen links to tractors for sale on CL. Looks like he's thinkin' big too!


Ha ha my hubby does the same thing. He sends me listings all the time for things he wants! 


Sugar Plum said:


> I told him he could buy anything he wanted AFTER we buy a king sized bedroom suite and a tv







Mornin y'all! Had to take my son back to the dr. Now he has pink eye. Poor thing couldn't even open it this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So far, so good! How about y'all? Glad Jaguars tabs made it back home!




Doin fine, almost finished wiff pecans 

He's a happy camper again


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ha ha my hubby does the same thing. He sends me listings all the time for things he wants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Ms Crickett....hmmmm, you and Sugar both just gave me a good idea, I never do that!!! 


Hope he get's better soon!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Gimme whiskey. In particular, bourbon...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

A good single malt won't do?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you want to be added to my "Do not call list"


Naaawww now, you're my favorite rubber ducky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!!!


 How'd you hear that way up there?????????


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Had to take my son back to the dr. Now he has pink eye. Poor thing couldn't even open it this mornin.


Oooohhh, poor baby, hope he feels better soon!


Nicodemus said:


> Gimme whiskey. In particular, bourbon...


 make that 2!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What am I not plantin?
> 
> 
> Mornin SHmoo  Ours is expanded, its now 40'x100.
> ...


You got to quit feeding them young ones.  They are getting big.



Sterlo58 said:


> My tiller is a 30 year old Craftsman hand me down that is held together with duct tape, bailing wire and bubble gum.
> 
> If I can get it fired up it does the job.


Good motto: I can fix more with less!


Keebs said:


> _*MOrning Neil!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> I'm cutting back on some stuff adding more of others but I ain't going the size you're going neither, ain't no way!
> 
> ...


Moning Prettty Lady 


mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  G O N  It's FRIDAY and a nice one at that


Morning Mud  


Sugar Plum said:


> Good Mornin' y'all!


Well Hello this Morning.  


Crickett said:


> Ha ha my hubby does the same thing. He sends me listings all the time for things he wants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope he feels better.  


Nicodemus said:


> Gimme whiskey. In particular, bourbon...



Does it have Red dripping wax drippings on top? 


Ifn I missed anyone(including Jeff C), Good Morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does it have Red dripping wax drippings on top?
> 
> 
> Ifn I missed anyone(including Jeff C), Good Morning.





Yes it does have a red wax sealin` it!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes it does have a red wax sealin` it!



Watcha waitin fer ? Break that seal, pour ya a glass and pass the bottle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Watcha waitin fer ? Break that seal, pour ya a glass and pass the bottle.





I did...


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme whiskey. In particular, bourbon...



Somebody say bourbon/whiskey.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Moning Prettty Lady
> Does it have Red dripping wax drippings on top?


 Flattery today will get you no................ aaaawwheckfire 
Now what other type you think Nic would be a drankin? 


Nicodemus said:


> Yes it does have a red wax sealin` it!





Hornet22 said:


> Somebody say bourbon/whiskey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme whiskey. In particular, bourbon...






Keebs said:


> Naaawww now, you're my favorite rubber ducky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






threeleggedpigmy said:


> You got to quit feeding them young ones.  They are getting big.
> 
> 
> Good motto: I can fix more with less!
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Watcha waitin fer ? Break that seal, pour ya a glass and pass the bottle.





Hornet22 said:


> Somebody say bourbon/whiskey.



Mornin ya'll


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mornin Mud...you just now rollin' out ? 

Wait a minute...you done said mornin once already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww now, you're my favorite rubber ducky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to climb back up, Lil Miss Priss!!   



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You got to quit feeding them young ones.  They are getting big.
> 
> 
> Good motto: I can fix more with less!
> ...



Mornin Sir Pygmy 



Hornet22 said:


> Somebody say bourbon/whiskey.



Y'all don't get me started........yet!!! I got some engineerin to do....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 3, 2012)

Clock out for lunch.

Pull up to gas pump.

Fill up, $45.

Get back in car.

Car dead.

Push car downhill and coast into parking space.

Sit here and look like idiot til Bait arrives.

I hate today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Clock out for lunch.
> 
> Pull up to gas pump.
> 
> ...



 I'll keep ya company!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Clock out for lunch.
> 
> Pull up to gas pump.
> 
> ...



Dang bugsy...hope your friday gets better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Gonna go plunder around outdoors fer a while!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to climb back up, Lil Miss Priss!!





turtlebug said:


> Clock out for lunch.
> 
> Pull up to gas pump.
> 
> ...


You ain't alone!
 sowwwy 'bout your car!


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go plunder around outdoors fer a while!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2012)

Time for some Hibachi grill


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

OK  Who's hoggin the whiskey.
I aint got none yet.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 3, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh great seth carter I thought u was a story I did not know u was real



just as real as nick ,keebs,snowy,quack an all the other idjit here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK  Who's hoggin the whiskey.
> I aint got none yet.



Hold that coozie over here a little closer and I'll pour you a splash.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

ahhhhh. Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK  Who's hoggin the whiskey.
> I aint got none yet.


uuuhh, uummm, hold on............


Seth carter said:


> just as real as nick ,keebs,snowy,quack an all the other idjit here


 careful who ya lump in the idjitgroupthere smartbritches OH, while we're on the subject, if you don't mind, I really don't care to see pictures of you & your girlfriend kissing on facebook, to be honest, it's just not in good taste........... 


Sterlo58 said:


> Hold that coozie over here a little closer and I'll pour you a splash.


 what took you so long??????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ha ha my hubby does the same thing. He sends me listings all the time for things he wants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! Poor thing. I hope it clears up soon!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms Crickett....hmmmm, you and Sugar both just gave me a good idea, I never do that!!!
> 
> 
> Hope he get's better soon!!



Amazon wishlists are REAL handy, too. You never have to go through the "What do you want for Chirstmas/Birthday/Valentine's day" again!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, uummm, hold on............
> 
> careful who ya lump in the idjitgroupthere smartbritches OH, while we're on the subject, if you don't mind, I really don't care to see pictures of you & your girlfriend kissing on facebook, to be honest, it's just not in good taste...........
> *yeah, what she said.... I saw it too*.
> ...



I'm good now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm good now.


 you saw it too, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you saw it too, huh?



yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just as real as nick ,keebs,snowy,quack an all the other idjit here





Who you callin` idjit, acornhead?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep


 kids now a days, I swaunee!


Nicodemus said:


> Who you callin` idjit, acornhead?


 Git'em Nic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

pardon me, comin through.. s'cuse me.. oops, sorry bout yer toes...comin through, MAKE WAY!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> pardon me, comin through.. s'cuse me.. oops, sorry bout yer toes...comin through, MAKE WAY!!!



OUCH 

It's ok...I didn't need that toe anyway


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> pardon me, comin through.. s'cuse me.. oops, sorry bout yer toes...comin through, MAKE WAY!!!



Where we going in such a hurry.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> pardon me, comin through.. s'cuse me.. oops, sorry bout yer toes...comin through, MAKE WAY!!!


 Uuuhhhoooohhhh, 


Sterlo58 said:


> OUCH
> 
> It's ok...I didn't need that toe anyway


you walk on da bottom, she'll walk on da top!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where we going in such a hurry.


I dunno but I can promise it'll be exciting wiff Snowy leading the way!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, uummm, hold on............
> 
> careful who ya lump in the idjitgroupthere smartbritches OH, while we're on the subject, if you don't mind, I really don't care to see pictures of you & your girlfriend kissing on facebook, to be honest, it's just not in good taste...........
> 
> what took you so long??????



my gf put them on there


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf put them on there


I ain't friends with her, so tell her to put them on HER page!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf put them on there



You are posting pics of you kissing your brother????   Where is yo daddy Quack; he needs to whip your hiney


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you're welcome!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OUCH
> 
> It's ok...I didn't need that toe anyway





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where we going in such a hurry.





Keebs said:


> Uuuhhhoooohhhh,
> 
> you walk on da bottom, she'll walk on da top!
> 
> I dunno but I can promise it'll be exciting wiff Snowy leading the way!




Had to go to Hoschton for a part for the 4wheeler... now I Remember WHY i DO NOT go down that way much   too many people  

$23 for a needle valve  basically a pointy hunk of plastic


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Had to go to Hoschton for a part for the 4wheeler... now I Remember WHY i DO NOT go down that way much   too many people
> 
> $23 for a needle valve  basically a pointy hunk of plastic


 took ya long enough..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Toddy time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy time.



1 hour and 20 more min


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> took ya long enough..............



Had to clean out the truck.. someones comin to look at it tonight  I aint seen the floorboard since last spring.. its nasty


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Had to clean out the truck.. someones comin to look at it tonight  I aint seen the floorboard since last spring.. its nasty


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

afternoon everybody!!! what's the plan for this weekend??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon everybody!!! what's the plan for this weekend??


 3 guesses & the first 2 don't count..........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 3 guesses & the first 2 don't count..........



I was thinking I might buy a pack of cigarettes, a soldering iron, and some dry ice and take a few warts off.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I was thinking I might buy a pack of cigarettes, a soldering iron, and some dry ice and take a few warts off.........


Only if you promise to video it................


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Only if you promise to video it................



Youtube format of course


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Youtube format of course


 of Course!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon everybody!!! what's the plan for this weekend??





Keebs said:


> 3 guesses & the first 2 don't count..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 will you bring me an underrella for my drank today? I wanna feel spacial...............   You 'bout ready?????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will you bring me an underrella for my drank today? I wanna feel spacial...............   You 'bout ready?????????



Yep and yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep and yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Knights Sporting Goods in Dawson is having a 40% off sale on everything in the store!













Except Alabama National Championship items and shirts. 
Picked up a couple of new shirts and a folding lawn chair.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Happy Friday afternoon to all of you drivelers.  I took care of my customers today and now I am ready to rest for a while.  Just realized that it is now after 5PM so I hope that all of you will have a wonderful weekend and hopefully stay out of trouble.

As for me, I am resting some and keeping my Daughter's little dog this weekend while she and her husband are up at Unicoi State Park celebrating their 3rd wedding anniversary.  I hope they enjoy themselves a bunch too.

Good Day, Mates !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Had to go to Hoschton for a part for the 4wheeler... now I Remember WHY i DO NOT go down that way much   too many people
> 
> $23 for a needle valve  basically a pointy hunk of plastic



well, dang. You were right up the road. I was in Winder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will you bring me an underrella for my drank today? I wanna feel spacial...............   You 'bout ready?????????



 I really do have some of them. When you buy em, they put a million in a box. I'll fax ya some.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2012)

Sho is dead in here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sho is dead in here...



Sorry. I'm in the sports forum playing with the dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. I'm in the sports forum playing with the dawgs.



It'll be a miracle if the SF makes it to next season with getting shut down. Everyone needs to calm down in there before Muddy cleans house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> a folding lawn chair.



You have a folding lawn?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2012)

I gots to go before Nic shows up. 



See yall later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice afternoon!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!


 
Why did that make me laugh so hard?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Evenin' everyone. Got a pot of squirrel and rice on the stove...not too sure about the eating it part. I'm not a big fan of squirrel.
Think I might cook up some s'ketti too, just in case


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Why did that make me laugh so hard?



Cause you're KendallBearden!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone. Got a pot of squirrel and rice on the stove...not too sure about the eating it part. I'm not a big fan of squirrel.
> Think I might cook up some s'ketti too, just in case




MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone. Got a pot of squirrel and rice on the stove...not too sure about the eating it part. I'm not a big fan of squirrel.
> Think I might cook up some s'ketti too, just in case



squirrel spaghetti? Thats a new one on me. 
Next time, parboil the cut up squirrel till its fork tender, then salt, pepper, deep fry and make a couple of French's brown gravy mix. Simmer the squirrel in the gravy( i add onions too) for about 30 minutes and serve over rice. 
May get up Sunday morning if the weather permits and go shoot some tree rats.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



I sure hope so!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hiii


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope so!



Yeah...what bammer said, or just make sure they are seasoned generously and tender 



lilD1188 said:


> Hiii



Hey lilD!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...what bammer said, or just make sure they are seasoned generously and tender
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lilD!!



Hey Mister Jeff!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiii



whattup, mini-Keebs?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, mini-Keebs?



nuffin!!!  just jumping around on the internet!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> nuffin!!!  just jumping around on the internet!!



well, don't break your keyboard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Frozen pizza here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Red Solo Cup...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Hey Mister Jeff!!!



Tell yo Momma she needs to refer to me as Mister Jeff too!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, don't break your keyboard.



ill try not to... trying to find sites that carry truck stuff  gotta get my truck "rednecked" up a lil bit !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell yo Momma she needs to refer to me as Mister Jeff too!!!



uhmm ill leave that one to you!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ill try not to... trying to find sites that carry truck stuff  gotta get my truck "rednecked" up a lil bit !!!



You got any stickers....oh yeah, add numerous cup holders too! While your at it run through a mudhole or two.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any stickers....oh yeah, add numerous cup holders too! While your at it run through a mudhole or two.



i dont have nuttin for it yet and its got 2 cup holders and its not 4wheel drive and knowing me id get stuck in the mud its a simple '06 Dodge 1500 Single Cab and it doesnt have electric winders or locks but it does have a towing package


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i dont have nuttin for it yet and its got 2 cup holders and its not 4wheel drive and knowing me id get stuck in the mud its a simple '06 Dodge 1500 Single Cab and it doesnt have electric winders or locks but it does have a towing package



That's all ya need fer now!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's all ya need fer now!!!



my first 3 BIG things im getting for it is a tool box NERF bars and a Dog box and the simple things im getting is seat covers tinted winders and im getting the inside roof done in camo a friend of mines brother is goin to do it and the whole inside of the trucks gonna be in camo  and then i got to get my decals done up and made!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





lilD1188 said:


> my first 3 BIG things im getting for it is a tool box NERF bars and a Dog box and the simple things im getting is seat covers tinted winders and im getting the inside roof done in camo a friend of mines brother is goin to do it and the whole inside of the trucks gonna be in camo  and then i got to get my decals done up and made!!!



I was just about to say ... all that truck needs is a DOG BOX!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red Solo Cup...



AAACCKKKK!!!!! I hate that pathetic excuse for a country song! 
Toby oughta be ashamed of himself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I was just about to say ... all that truck needs is a DOG BOX!!



speaking of trucks which mod/admin is sporting a new ride?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I was just about to say ... all that truck needs is a DOG BOX!!



im gettin one  shortly lol but problem is i have 3 dogs  someones gonna have to ride up front lol!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> speaking of trucks which mod/admin is sporting a new ride?



Heyyyyy i like that one atleast its a FORD !!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh no! Poor thing. I hope it clears up soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon wishlists are REAL handy, too. You never have to go through the "What do you want for Chirstmas/Birthday/Valentine's day" again!!



Got him some kick booty eye drops & his eye looks better already!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red Solo Cup...






rhbama3 said:


> AAACCKKKK!!!!! I hate that pathetic excuse for a country song!
> Toby oughta be ashamed of himself.



That's not a country song! Toby musta been hangin out w/ Willie when he decided to record that song.


lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy i like that one atleast its a FORD !!!



That's a Tundra

I like pink!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Got him some kick booty eye drops & his eye looks better already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea after i said ford i started lookin at it thinkin it wasnt


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> yea after i said ford i started lookin at it thinkin it wasnt



They are all startin' to look the same anyways. I could only tell a difference b/c it's on the side. I had to look close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Donya, nice truck!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> They are all startin' to look the same anyways. I could only tell a difference b/c it's on the side. I had to look close.



i tried lookin close but my eyes went cross lol!! the older fords with the round body's look like the new trucks coming out now its like they are trying to go old school and fords are going high tech! thats why i got the dodge i just got it isnt all high techy!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Donya, nice truck!



Thanks Unca Nick !!! 

i like it so much i drove it around the yard today just to say i drove it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i tried lookin close but my eyes went cross lol!! the older fords with the round body's look like the new trucks coming out now its like they are trying to go old school and fords are going high tech! thats why i got the dodge i just got it isnt all high techy!!!



My hubby works for Ford but he has a Dodge & loves it!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My hubby works for Ford but he has a Dodge & loves it!



i wanted a ford but it was cheaper to get the dodge but both mama and daddy have dakotas so i had to go bigger and get the 1500


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy time.



OOOOOhh  yesssssssssiree. much better
How ya'll doin. gotta go fix sompin to eat. As we say at werk, luyaby.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh warm fire 

How yall iz tonight?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i wanted a ford but it was cheaper to get the dodge but both mama and daddy have dakotas so i had to go bigger and get the 1500



The Fords have gotten outrageous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> OOOOOhh  yesssssssssiree. much better
> How ya'll doin. gotta go fix sompin to eat. As we say at werk, luyaby.



Whatcha fixin??  Luya too!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> The Fords have gotten outrageous!



yup i was lookin at an 08 that i think had over 100,000 miles on it but was still in good condition and they still wanted 24,000 for it!!!! and all their gps and sirius radio and the ford my touch stuff trucks dont need all that!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhhhhh warm fire
> 
> How yall iz tonight?



One last time....


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhhhhh warm fire
> 
> How yall iz tonight?



its to warm for a fire here send some of that cold down here please


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhhhhh warm fire
> 
> How yall iz tonight?







lilD1188 said:


> yup i was lookin at an 08 that i think had over 100,000 miles on it but was still in good condition and they still wanted 24,000 for it!!!! and all their gps and sirius radio and the ford my touch stuff trucks dont need all that!!!



 

I can't handle all that hitech stuff either. My Jeep is just pretty plain an simple. 





Jeff C. said:


> One last time....


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

time to go fry some chicken for supper  YUMMY ---and do some homework  really dont want to do it my head hurts from tryin to understand the Georgia Laws has it is lol!!!

Bye Yall!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> squirrel spaghetti? Thats a new one on me.
> Next time, parboil the cut up squirrel till its fork tender, then salt, pepper, deep fry and make a couple of French's brown gravy mix. Simmer the squirrel in the gravy( i add onions too) for about 30 minutes and serve over rice.
> May get up Sunday morning if the weather permits and go shoot some tree rats.



I just toss bits of squirrel in the sauce like I would hamburger or chicken. Didn't tonight though. Just made some one the side in case I hated the squirrel and rice. And Rob would  me if I made fake brown gravy!



lilD1188 said:


> Hiii



Hiyya! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red Solo Cup...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> One last time....





lilD1188 said:


> its to warm for a fire here send some of that cold down here please



Its been cool all day... house aint got above 64deg, inside  It was 35ish this mornin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

This batch of pie is bettern the first an carries more pop


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I can't handle all that hitech stuff either. My Jeep is just pretty plain an simple.





yep fords are gettin a lil crazy!! it be ok if i was in a big city but out in the country on a ol dirt road that dust is gonna kill the electronics!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Its been cool all day... house aint got above 64deg, inside  It was 35ish this mornin



well send it south i done forgot what winter is


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just toss bits of squirrel in the sauce like I would hamburger or chicken. Didn't tonight though. Just made some one the side in case I hated the squirrel and rice. And Rob would  me if I made fake brown gravy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiyya!



But.... i like french's Brown gravy. Of course, i do most of the cooking anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This batch of pie is bettern the first an carries more pop


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I can't handle all that hitech stuff either. My Jeep is just pretty plain an simple.





SnowHunter said:


> Its been cool all day... house aint got above 64deg, inside  It was 35ish this mornin



After pickin up 200 lbs of pecans _AND_ pickin em out+ vacuum sealing them in 2 lb pkgs....that's bout how I feel  



Hankus said:


> This batch of pie is bettern the first an carries more pop


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Evenin` Ladies, folks...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies, folks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> well send it south i done forgot what winter is


Us too, almost 

Yanno, ifn ya wanted a Ford.. Ida sold ya mine!!!  


Jeff C. said:


> After pickin up 200 lbs of pecans _AND_ pickin em out+ vacuum sealing them in 2 lb pkgs....that's bout how I feel


 thassalottapekerns 



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies, folks...


Evenin Nick!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just as real as nick ,keebs,snowy,quack an all the other idjit here



naw ya aint 



Jeff C. said:


> You got any stickers....oh yeah, add numerous cup holders too! While your at it run through a mudhole or two.



Thats what I do 



Crickett said:


> The Fords have gotten outrageous!



Tell me bout it  I rekon the roughly half a million miles I'm totin on my 2 primaries will have to get more on em 



Sugar Plum said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>



soon  yall


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

bl





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really do have some of them. When you buy em, they put a million in a box. I'll fax ya some.


Oooohhh goody!!!!!!!!!!................ wait!!!!!!!!!!


Les Miles said:


> Sho is dead in here...


Not no mo...............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a folding lawn?


can ya fix me up wiff one of them, shuggums? 



Kendallbearden said:


> Why did that make me laugh so hard?


'cause you *know*?............


Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone. Got a pot of squirrel and rice on the stove...not too sure about the eating it part. I'm not a big fan of squirrel.
> Think I might cook up some s'ketti too, just in case


I swear, I'm gonna start squirrel hunting soon, I gotta find out for myself!


lilD1188 said:


> Hiii


what you doin heah?


lilD1188 said:


> Hey Mister Jeff!!!


uuuhh, that's Unc Chief to you, young lady!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red Solo Cup...


I need your phone #!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Tell yo Momma she needs to refer to me as Mister Jeff too!!!


I ............... don't............... think...............so!


Tag-a-long said:


> I was just about to say ... all that truck needs is a DOG BOX!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> speaking of trucks which mod/admin is sporting a new ride?





lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy i like that one atleast its a FORD !!!


lawd young'un, go back to school, oh wait........... never mind.....


Nicodemus said:


> Donya, nice truck!


You just MADE her day/week/month, mister!


Crickett said:


> My hubby works for Ford but he has a Dodge & loves it!





lilD1188 said:


> i wanted a ford but it was cheaper to get the dodge but both mama and daddy have dakotas so i had to go bigger and get the 1500


blah, blah, blah, .............


Hornet22 said:


> OOOOOhh  yesssssssssiree. much better
> How ya'll doin. gotta go fix sompin to eat. As we say at werk, luyaby.





SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhhhhh warm fire
> 
> How yall iz tonight?


MUCH better now!


lilD1188 said:


> time to go fry some chicken for supper  YUMMY ---and do some homework  really dont want to do it my head hurts from tryin to understand the Georgia Laws has it is lol!!!
> 
> Bye Yall!!!


buhbye



Hankus said:


> This batch of pie is bettern the first an carries more pop


PLEASE, please put my name in the pot for a jar of that!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies, folks...



Howdy feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies, folks...



Evenin Nic....



SnowHunter said:


> Us too, almost
> 
> Yanno, ifn ya wanted a Ford.. Ida sold ya mine!!!
> thassalottapekerns
> ...



Still pickin and sealin....on the last of them though


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Nic....
> 
> 
> 
> Still pickin and sealin....on the last of them though


MISTER Jeff?????????? PUHlease!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bl
> Oooohhh goody!!!!!!!!!!................ wait!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not no mo...............
> ...



*Great googly moogly!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MISTER Jeff?????????? PUHlease!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, i've emptied the Sports Forum. Whats next?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i've emptied the Sports Forum. Whats next?



What did you do this time??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What did you do this time??



The usual. Started a thread about Auburn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Great googly moogly!!!*


ya like that??????? Snowy should be proud of me.......


Jeff C. said:


>


 


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i've emptied the Sports Forum. Whats next?





Jeff C. said:


> What did you do this time??


 you didn't hear???????


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> PLEASE, please put my name in the pot for a jar of that!!



Count on it  I jus gotta get it rite, dead up, top shelf, SHO NUFF RITE


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Count on it  I jus gotta get it rite, dead up, top shelf, SHO NUFF RITE


     gonna be purrfected soon???


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i've emptied the Sports Forum. Whats next?



You were posting while Woozer was crop dusting.    


How's Sophie?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual. Started a thread about Auburn.



an cheekun sammiches 



Keebs said:


> gonna be purrfected soon???



lawd I hope so or the whole block will never git back to "normal" 



turtlebug said:


> You were posting while Woozer was crop dusting.
> 
> 
> How's Sophie?



Hello  867-5309


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, the Honda is ALIVE!   Fishbait says my 5 pounds of keys have worn on the ignition and it's about time for a new one.  

Neat thing about being broken down at the Enmark station was that a HUGE white bus pulled in and the TOPS IN BLUE singers were on it.   They walked into the store singing and even offered to push my car for me.  I wouldn't let em though cause they looked so nice in their uniforms and all. 

It was a neat thing to see. Made my heart swell up a little.  

Not too sure what's in the works for tomorrow. Supposed to be shotgun browsing but we've inherited a fairly nice white F... F... F... FORD F150   that needs some work so Bait is gonna start pulling it apart this weekend.  

Why is the forum sooooooooo SLOW.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, the Honda is ALIVE!   Fishbait says my 5 pounds of keys have worn on the ignition and it's about time for a new one.
> 
> Neat thing about being broken down at the Enmark station was that a HUGE white bus pulled in and the TOPS IN BLUE singers were on it.   They walked into the store singing and even offered to push my car for me.  I wouldn't let em though cause they looked so nice in their uniforms and all.
> 
> ...



Imports an ovals


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> an cheekun sammiches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, I'm puttin you on a time line darlin, git'r'done!


turtlebug said:


> Well, the Honda is ALIVE!   Fishbait says my 5 pounds of keys have worn on the ignition and it's about time for a new one.
> 
> Neat thing about being broken down at the Enmark station was that a HUGE white bus pulled in and the TOPS IN BLUE singers were on it.   They walked into the store singing and even offered to push my car for me.  I wouldn't let em though cause they looked so nice in their uniforms and all.
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't happen if there ain't no pics! YOU know the rules!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Rob is shoppin' for Valentine's Day


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob is shoppin' for Valentine's Day


What's his track record like?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm puttin you on a time line darlin, git'r'done!



Time me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Time me


you have ONE month to "purrrfect" it for me........... time enough?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What's his track record like?



Aside from the cookbook mishap on my Birthday....he's REALLY good with gift givin' occasions.

Guess I'd better take a peek at his wishlists....


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Beat the rain this time ... walked the dogs, coming back up the drive way it just barely starts to sprinkle. AH HA!!


Take that mur ....

... Nah, i wont go that far


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob is shoppin' for Valentine's Day


 






Keebs said:


> What's his track record like?


He's a MAN ... he needs a LIST!  



Hankus said:


> Time me



Starting........now!  Wait ... what flavor pie you making?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you have ONE month to "purrrfect" it for me........... time enough?



He can take his time on my batch. At least a month and a week. I want it extra perfect


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aside from the cookbook mishap on my Birthday....he's REALLY good with gift givin' occasions.
> 
> Guess I'd better take a peek at his wishlists....


ALWAYS keep a check........... worse'n young'uns, I swear!


slip said:


> Woohoo!!! Beat the rain this time ... walked the dogs, coming back up the drive way it just barely starts to sprinkle. AH HA!!
> 
> 
> Take that mur ....
> ...


Aaaahh go ahead, were you call MURPHY???


Tag-a-long said:


> He's a MAN ... he needs a LIST!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting........now!  Wait ... what flavor pie you making?


APPLE......... yeah, you need your name on "the list" too!  HEY, didja notice the change?????


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you have ONE month to "purrrfect" it for me........... time enough?



Long as me an Tom can kep drinkin the experiments 



slip said:


> Woohoo!!! Beat the rain this time ... walked the dogs, coming back up the drive way it just barely starts to sprinkle. AH HA!!
> 
> 
> Take that mur ....
> ...



Dodge the rain one time an ya struttin all cocky as a banty rooster 



Tag-a-long said:


> He's a MAN ... he needs a LIST!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting........now!  Wait ... what flavor pie you making?



Apple, but I'm considerin peach soon as I find what I think I need


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Long as me an Tom can kep drinkin the experiments
> Apple, but I'm considerin peach soon as I find what I think I need


1 - who is Tom & how much does he "sample"
2 - I like peach toooooo............what ya need, darlin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You were posting while Woozer was crop dusting.
> 
> 
> How's Sophie?



Sophie got home about 5pm and hit the couch and was snoring 5 minutes later. 
For those of you that don't know, Sophie is our 11 year old aussie shepherd /lab mix. Over the last couple of months she stated having a tight belly, drinking all the time, and having trouble with holding her bladder. Our vet said e thought it may be liver cancer as her liver labs were pretty bad. he did the ultrasound yesterday and we were prepared to put her down if it had been cancer. Fortunately, the ultrasound showed no tumors, or fluid in her belly. So, now he thinks its Cushings disease which is an adrenal gland issue. It's treatable with a daily pill and should give her another year or two if it turns out for sure it's Cushings. They drew bloodwork all day on her and results will be back Monday. 
Glad Fishbro got you running again, Bugsy. I think i'll go to Stewart County sunday and shoot tree rats and listen for Gobbles.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dodge the rain one time an ya struttin all cocky as a banty rooster



Hey man, thats a big deal for somebody with my kind of luck ... heck, i even got the oil changed in dads truck before it got here.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1 - who is Tom & how much does he "sample"
> 2 - I like peach toooooo............what ya need, darlin'?



Neighbor & ask C if hes a sampler 



slip said:


> Hey man, thats a big deal for somebody with my kind of luck ... heck, i even got the oil changed in dads truck before it got here.



attaboy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sophie got home about 5pm and hit the couch and was snoring 5 minutes later.
> For those of you that don't know, Sophie is our 11 year old aussie shepherd /lab mix. Over the last couple of months she stated having a tight belly, drinking all the time, and having trouble with holding her bladder. Our vet said e thought it may be liver cancer as her liver labs were pretty bad. he did the ultrasound yesterday and we were prepared to put her down if it had been cancer. Fortunately, the ultrasound showed no tumors, or fluid in her belly. So, now he thinks its Cushings disease which is an adrenal gland issue. It's treatable with a daily pill and should give her another year or two if it turns out for sure it's Cushings. They drew bloodwork all day on her and results will be back Monday.
> Glad Fishbro got you running again, Bugsy. I think i'll go to Stewart County sunday and shoot tree rats and listen for Gobbles.


Dang Wobert! 


slip said:


> Hey man, thats a big deal for somebody with my kind of luck ... heck, i even got the oil changed in dads truck before it got here.


Slip, as much as YOU know I LOVE you, we need to talk about your Avatar......... it just "ain't you", I see it, I don't think "OH, Slips here".......... I honestly don't know WHO it is!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang Wobert!
> 
> Slip, as much as YOU know I LOVE you, we need to talk about your Avatar......... it just "ain't you", I see it, I don't think "OH, Slips here".......... I honestly don't know WHO it is!



I recognize zactly who it is 


Know why 

















The spider


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Slip, as much as YOU know I LOVE you, we need to talk about your Avatar......... it just "ain't you", I see it, I don't think "OH, Slips here".......... I honestly don't know WHO it is!



We think the same about this....Neil's threw me off today, too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thinkin` about changin` my avatar too.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang Wobert!
> 
> Slip, as much as YOU know I LOVE you, we need to talk about your Avatar......... it just "ain't you", I see it, I don't think "OH, Slips here".......... I honestly don't know WHO it is!


Coming from the lady with 5 avatars a day 

Lemme see what i can come up with ...


Hankus said:


> I recognize zactly who it is
> 
> 
> Know why
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

Paging Hankus!!

Did you have lunch at Zaxby's in Sandersville yesterday??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ALWAYS keep a check........... worse'n young'uns, I swear!
> 
> Aaaahh go ahead, were you call MURPHY???
> 
> APPLE......... yeah, you need your name on "the list" too!  HEY, didja notice the change?????



Yes I DID!  Never started a driveler before, much less had one named for me!  



Hankus said:


> Long as me an Tom can kep drinkin the experiments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peach sounds good!  



rhbama3 said:


> Sophie got home about 5pm and hit the couch and was snoring 5 minutes later.
> For those of you that don't know, Sophie is our 11 year old aussie shepherd /lab mix. Over the last couple of months she stated having a tight belly, drinking all the time, and having trouble with holding her bladder. Our vet said e thought it may be liver cancer as her liver labs were pretty bad. he did the ultrasound yesterday and we were prepared to put her down if it had been cancer. Fortunately, the ultrasound showed no tumors, or fluid in her belly. So, now he thinks its Cushings disease which is an adrenal gland issue. It's treatable with a daily pill and should give her another year or two if it turns out for sure it's Cushings. They drew bloodwork all day on her and results will be back Monday.
> Glad Fishbro got you running again, Bugsy. I think i'll go to Stewart County sunday and shoot tree rats and listen for Gobbles.



Tell Helen to give Sophie a hug and a scratch behind the ears from me!


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2012)

OK ... back to the basics I used to have nothin but hawk avatars so this oughta be easy to remember.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about changin` my avatar too.



NO!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Paging Hankus!!
> 
> Did you have lunch at Zaxby's in Sandersville yesterday??




Rob was in Sandersville yesterday, too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

slip said:


> OK ... back to the basics I used to have nothin but hawk avatars so this oughta be easy to remember.



Welcome back, Slip!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Neighbor & ask C if hes a sampler
> 
> 
> 
> attaboy



He''l sample as much as it takes fer Hank to perfect it....all day long  Tell that rascal hello fer me!!! 



Keebs said:


> Dang Wobert!
> 
> Slip, as much as YOU know I LOVE you, we need to talk about your Avatar......... it just "ain't you", I see it, I don't think "OH, Slips here".......... I honestly don't know WHO it is!





Sugar Plum said:


> We think the same about this....Neil's threw me off today, too!



No No No!!! It's fine!!!



Hankus said:


> I recognize zactly who it is
> 
> 
> Know why
> ...




Perzactly!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I recognize zactly who it is
> 
> 
> Know why
> The spider


dat's YOU.........


Sugar Plum said:


> We think the same about this....Neil's threw me off today, too!


That one too!! Thank you!


Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about changin` my avatar too.


 YOU can get away wit it!


slip said:


> Coming from the lady with 5 avatars a day
> 
> Lemme see what i can come up with ...


Oh HUSH............. aaaahhhh, MUCH BEtter!!! 


Tag-a-long said:


> Yes I DID!  Never started a driveler before, much less had one named for me!
> Peach sounds good!
> Tell Helen to give Sophie a hug and a scratch behind the ears from me!


 'bout time for it then.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

slip said:


> OK ... back to the basics I used to have nothin but hawk avatars so this oughta be easy to remember.



That'll work too.....You always did have the cool raptors!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob was in Sandersville yesterday, too!


What brought him to our Sleepy Little Town??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Paging Hankus!!
> 
> Did you have lunch at Zaxby's in Sandersville yesterday??



Nope, they kept me to the warehouse til today, but now I know where Don ate 



Jeff C. said:


> He''l sample as much as it takes fer Hank to perfect it....all day long  Tell that rascal hello fer me!!!



Will do  


We after the black bandits in the mornin so I ain got long left


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What brought him to our Sleepy Little Town??



Work. He had to help a coworker move some equipment around.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

slip said:


> OK ... back to the basics I used to have nothin but hawk avatars so this oughta be easy to remember.





Jeff C. said:


> No No No!!! It's fine!!!


It's FINE, jusss I ain't "working" for me *yet*.......... awsome pic, but jusss, naaawww,not yet.............


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dat's YOU.........



naw it aint  

Sides I member slip a havin it on when he was a rondyvooin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope, they kept me to the warehouse til today, but now I know where Don ate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard dat  Not gonna be here much longer either, got plenty to do tomorrow...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> naw it aint
> 
> Sides I member slip a havin it on when he was a rondyvooin


will you HUSH?!?!?


Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat  Not gonna be here much longer either, got plenty to do tomorrow...


Me too, got comp'ny & plenty to do tomorrow too...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

I might as well take this opportunity to bid all a good night, y'all have a goodun


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I might as well take this opportunity to bid all a good night, y'all have a goodun


Nite "Unc/MISTER Chief"!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope, they kept me to the warehouse til today, but now I know where Don ate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you get to have a little fun with Don!!

Them Bandits really like Pea-Can orchards this time of year!!

Good luck with them in the morning!!


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I might as well take this opportunity to bid all a good night, y'all have a goodun



Nite Jeff



Hankus said:


> naw it aint
> 
> Sides I member slip a havin it on when he was a rondyvooin



Yeah ... but you know what they say 
(borrowed from Bama)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

Nite Cricket, Nite Sugar Plum, hankus, nite others that are *lurking*


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I might as well take this opportunity to bid all a good night, y'all have a goodun


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Now you get to have a little fun with Don!!
> 
> Them Bandits really like Pea-Can orchards this time of year!!
> 
> Good luck with them in the morning!!



Ain no fun to be had.  Seen the cup, jus werent sure if he ate fore he left on ovair.

Theys a few trees where we're tryin tomorow. As I recall they ain been hit there in 2 years so I hope its good. We busted bad last week 



slip said:


> Nite Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They always will slip, always 




Nite C an keebs.............I'm out


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Y'all talkin bout avatars reminded me Sugar plum my son likes your new one but says girls ain't allowed to like mater b/c it's a boys toy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments...    I was waiting for his eyebrows to get singhed off.     I'm happy to report that the tank has been cleared and is ready for the cutting torch!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I might as well take this opportunity to bid all a good night, y'all have a goodun





Keebs said:


> Nite Cricket, Nite Sugar Plum, hankus, nite others that are *lurking*





Night nite! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all talkin bout avatars reminded me Sugar plum my son likes your new one but says girls ain't allowed to like mater b/c it's a boys toy.



Ha! That's so funny  I have a bunch more of her huggin' him on my Facebook. She L-O-V-E-S Mater right now. LOVES. So, for Valentine's day (we usually get the kids a little something) she's getting a plush Mater. 



boneboy96 said:


> Here's one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments...    I was waiting for his eyebrows to get singhed off.     I'm happy to report that the tank has been cleared and is ready for the cutting torch!



Good lawd! What were y'all doin??


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Here's one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments...    I was waiting for his eyebrows to get singhed off.     I'm happy to report that the tank has been cleared and is ready for the cutting torch!


Reminds me of Quinn! 


Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! That's so funny  I have a bunch more of her huggin' him on my Facebook. She L-O-V-E-S Mater right now. LOVES. So, for Valentine's day (we usually get the kids a little something) she's getting a plus Mater.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lawd! What were y'all doin??


I got a giggle out of the photo you posted of her getting her hair cut & she is huggin onto him! Too cute!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Reminds me of Quinn!
> 
> I got a giggle out of the photo you posted of her getting her hair cut & she is huggin onto him! Too cute!



He goes EVERYWHERE. Even to bed. And it's a hard plastic toy. (I got it in the kids bath soap isle. I just dumped the soap into another container and super glued the lid on) That's why we're getting her the plush toy, so it's more comfortable in bed


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He goes EVERYWHERE. Even to bed. And it's a hard plastic toy. (I got it in the kids bath soap isle. I just dumped the soap into another container and super glued the lid on) That's why we're getting her the plush toy, so it's more comfortable in bed




My lil man sleeps w/ hot wheels & monster trucks under his pillow every night. I don't mean 1 of each I mean 3-4 each. His pillow is so lumpy I know it can't be comfortable.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My lil man sleeps w/ hot wheels & monster trucks under his pillow every night. I don't mean 1 of each I mean 3-4 each. His pillow is so lumpy I know it can't be comfortable.



Yep, she wakes up with big lines across her face from huggin' them. She sleeps with "car" to (she can't say Lightning McQueen)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, she wakes up with big lines across her face from huggin' them. She sleeps with "car" to (she can't say Lightning McQueen)



Ha ha too funny! 


Well I'm outta here. Gonna go watch some tv now that the kids are in bed & it's quiet. 

Night y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Here's one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments...    I was waiting for his eyebrows to get singhed off.     I'm happy to report that the tank has been cleared and is ready for the cutting torch!


Bob I don't think I could have been that close to take those Pics!!.........Glad to see Y'all are both still here with us!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

G'night! Gonna call it a night, too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ha ha too funny!
> 
> 
> Well I'm outta here. Gonna go watch some tv now that the kids are in bed & it's quiet.
> ...



Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> G'night! Gonna call it a night, too.


G'night Sugar Plum!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Morning everyone. 

Where's da coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

enough said


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Where's da coffee?



waiting on you to ask.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> enough said


 
Thank goodness you're here with the coffee 
I've been up listening to o'neill for a while. Looks like we've got a rainy weekend ahead


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Thank goodness you're here with the coffee
> I've been up listening to o'neill for a while. Looks like we've got a rainy weekend ahead



Thought they had taken rain out of the forecast.  Guess I will go look


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought they had taken rain out of the forecast. Guess I will go look


 
I thought so too. I heard o'neill talking about it so I went and looked. Scattered thunderstorms here today and a 70% chance of rain tomorrow 

Oh well. I was planning on either taking a trip to the hunting club or going fishing in the morning. Guess i'll stay home and get some work done instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

I too thought about wetting a line.  Some fresh fried bream sure would taste good.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Its that time again


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I too thought about wetting a line.  Some fresh fried bream sure would taste good.



I been havin similar thoughts. All this warm day stuff is givin me the fever


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I too thought about wetting a line. Some fresh fried bream sure would taste good.


 
From what everyone is saying the crappie and bass fishing is good too because of the warm water. I might have to investigate that for myself 



Hankus said:


> Its that time again


 Beer thirty?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its that time again


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> From what everyone is saying the crappie and bass fishing is good too because of the warm water. I might have to investigate that for myself
> 
> 
> Beer thirty?





gobbleinwoods said:


>



NO not that time( I can see the confusion though). Time for another day of hunting down the little woodland creatures an givin em a personal invite to supper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> NO not that time( I can see the confusion though). Time for another day of hunting down the little woodland creatures an givin em a personal invite to supper



multi-tasking is a learned talent.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> multi-tasking is a learned talent.


 
this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 
It's too early for popcorn 


Join hankus for a beer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> It's too early for popcorn
> 
> 
> Join hankus for a beer



It weren't popcorn...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Biscuits and FROG jam, compliments of Miss Tag and Rutt. Thank ya`ll kindly!!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Biscuits and FROG jam, compliments of Miss Tag and Rutt. Thank ya`ll kindly!!!!



Morning Nic!  Glad you're enjoying it.  Did you by any chance get a jar of the apple butter?  Think that's what Imma have this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

Think I'm gonna run the loader for a few . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It weren't popcorn...



sure looked like popcorn from here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning Nic!  Glad you're enjoying it.  Did you by any chance get a jar of the apple butter?  Think that's what Imma have this morning.




I did, and I`m savin` it till the FROG jam is gone!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna run the loader for a few . . .



Morning Godfather ... you working this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> sure looked like popcorn from here!



That's cause Kendall was blowin so much smoke it made it really hard to see that it was them Swiss Rolls ...

Somebody needs to go check the water in the Creek, I hear there's a turkey vest a waitin on someone...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's cause Kendall was blowin so much smoke it made it really hard to see that it was them Swiss Rolls ...
> 
> Somebody needs to go check the water in the Creek, I hear there's a turkey vest a waitin on someone...



It pays to be plan ahead.     Been dry around here too long but I believe the Creek is on the rise.  Might need checking out later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Biscuits and FROG jam, compliments of Miss Tag and Rutt. Thank ya`ll kindly!!!!



Frog jam?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's cause Kendall was blowin so much smoke it made it really hard to see that it was them Swiss Rolls ...
> 
> Somebody needs to go check the water in the Creek, I hear there's a turkey vest a waitin on someone...



Yay!!! She's gonna be h-a-p-p-y!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Frog jam??
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! She's gonna be h-a-p-p-y!





It`s made with them warty toady frogs.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's cause Kendall was blowin so much smoke it made it really hard to see that it was them Swiss Rolls ...


 
I'm innocent until proven guilty in a court of law


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s made with them warty toady frogs.



oh. Um....ew? I've never heard of such a thing. Is it sweet? Spicy? Green?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm innocent until proven guilty and banded.



Fixed it for you..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s made with them warty toady frogs.


 
Yeah.....but what happens if you get a wart? How do you get rid of them things? 



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you..


 
Ahhhh, that'll never happen


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

2 so fer


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh. Um....ew? I've never heard of such a thing. Is it sweet? Spicy? Green?



  Nah, its a mix of ...

Fig
Raspberry
Orange
Ginger

I love it!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Fig raspberry orange grape


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fig raspberry orange grape


 
apple....................................................pie?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 4, 2012)

FINALLY!  

stoopid internet went out last night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fig raspberry orange grape





Kendallbearden said:


> apple....................................................pie?



No Idjit!!!!

F ig
R asberry
O range
G rape

to get Frog Jam...



SnowHunter said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> stoopid internet went out last night



Mernin' Sis!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No Idjit!!!!
> 
> F rog
> R asberry
> ...


 
I don't think frog is an actual ingredient


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, its a mix of ...
> 
> Fig
> Raspberry
> ...



Phew! I was a lil' worried that it was actually froggies! 



Hankus said:


> Fig raspberry orange grape


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I don't think frog is an actual ingredient



Quit editing my posts...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Phew! I was a lil' worried that it was actually froggies!






If you put it on a hot biscuit, along with a pat of real butter, there ain`t much better. I like it better than mayhaw jelly, even.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit editing my posts...


 
Having one of those mornings, are we?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No Idjit!!!!
> 
> F ig
> R asberry
> ...


Mornin Bro


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you put it on a hot biscuit, along with a pat of real butter, there ain`t much better. I like it better than mayhaw jelly, even.



I'll take your word on it...I've never even SEEN a mayhaw!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take your word on it...I've never even SEEN a mayhaw!





They grow in select wet swampy areas in sw Georgia. the tree is a short, bushy type tree with mean thorns, and the fruit looks like a miniature reddish apple to me, about big as the end of your thumb. There`s a small grove of them growin` a couple of hundred yards from my house.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2012)

aint no grape in frog jam. It's ginger. 

Mornin folks. Got a pork butt on the smoker  gunna be pullin pork tonight.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They grow in select wet swampy areas in sw Georgia. the tree is a short, bushy type tree with mean thorns, and the fruit looks like a miniature reddish apple to me, about big as the end of your thumb. There`s a small grove of them growin` a couple of hundred yards from my house.



I'll have to keep an eye open next time I'm in the swamp down there 



Sterlo58 said:


> aint no grape in frog jam. It's ginger.
> 
> Mornin folks. Got a pork butt on the smoker  gunna be pullin pork tonight.



Mornin'! What time's supper? I'll bring a fork


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks shuggums!!!
Thanks Sugar Plum for the heads up too!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll have to keep an eye open next time I'm in the swamp down there





Don`t be plunderin` around in my swamp!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks shuggums!!!
> Thanks Sugar Plum for the heads up too!!
> Mornin Folks!







Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be plunderin` around in my swamp!!!



Ain't no way I'd be in your swamp!! The gators would know it wasn't you and try to eat me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Having one of those mornings, are we?



We took the kid to see the movie of his choice last night. 

Chronicles; The worst made, worst acting, absolutely worst movie I've ever seen. It'll take several cups of coffee to purge all of it out of my brain this morning...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't no way I'd be in your swamp!! The gators would know it wasn't you and try to eat me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> aint no grape in frog jam. It's ginger.
> 
> Mornin folks. Got a pork butt on the smoker  gunna be pullin pork tonight.



But when you set that piggy on the smoker don't he start jumpin around sayin' "OUCH, HOT, OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

pecan waffles and homemade chicken sausage with a side of fried egg.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We took the kid to see the movie of his choice last night.
> 
> Chronicles; The worst made, worst acting, absolutely worst movie I've ever seen. It'll take several cups of coffee to purge all of it out of my brain this morning...


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> But when you set that piggy on the smoker don't he start jumpin around sayin' "OUCH, HOT, OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!"


 

 I see what you mean


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2012)

Evening idjits


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening idjits



 Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey



I am the official corn hole champion ....I wish they would change the name of that dang game! Just sounds naaasty!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I am the official corn hole champion ....I wish they would change the name of that dang game! Just sounds naaasty!



The first time I heard it, I almost got fired for being stupid and laughing. I was a personal assistant for a wealthy couple. They were having a dinner party and I heard someone say something about the game.....oh lawd....I couldn't quit giggling!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The first time I heard it, I almost got fired for being stupid and laughing. I was a personal assistant for a wealthy couple. They were having a dinner party and I heard someone say something about the game.....oh lawd....I couldn't quit giggling!



I no what ya mean,  it was hilarious explaining the name of the game to my dad!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2012)

Time to burn limbs!  Any volunteers?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to burn limbs!  Any volunteers?



Not me. I need my arms and legs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Time to mozy on to Jaguar's bowlin league. Gonna pickup some ammo on the way home and let MizT play wiff some guns.  

Y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2012)

Live piggy's on the grill, corn hole champions and burned limbs.... It's gettin wierd in here this mornin'...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'! What time's supper? I'll bring a fork



Be here at about 5. That will give us time to get likkerd up fore we eat. Oh and what are ya bringin for desert?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Live piggy's on the grill, corn hole champions and burned limbs.... It's gettin wierd in here this mornin'...


 
of course....the morning i'm here


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Morning folks. Finishing up a job at work and I'm out for the rest of the day.

The contractor working today told me of a tough story of his brother and wife. His brother was in Kuwait finishing up the final week with the Army when yesterday he tried to reach his wife. She didn't answer her phone after several attempts.  Turns out their home has an online camera feed to the web which he activated. Sadly, he saw his wife slumped on the floor of the nursery and he immediately called for help. I understand that his wife suffered a stroke and is not doing so well. The contractor's brother is on his way home from Kuwait, and I hope and pray his wife will recover.  Kind of amazing that technology got him to see his wife needing help, and a good thing she was in part of the home where the camera feed picked her up.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Here's one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments...    I was waiting for his eyebrows to get singhed off.     I'm happy to report that the tank has been cleared and is ready for the cutting torch!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bob I don't think I could have been that close to take those Pics!!.........Glad to see Y'all are both still here with us!!



Nah, it was safe.   Had it sitting a year with all the fixtures removed or opened to the fresh air.    Just trying to get started on building a BBQ smoker and a fire pit.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to mozy on to Jaguar's bowlin league. Gonna pickup some ammo on the way home and let MizT play wiff some guns.
> 
> Y'all have a good day!!



Let me know if she takes a shining to that beauty!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nah, it was safe.   Had it sitting a year with all the fixtures removed or opened to the fresh air.    Just trying to get started on building a BBQ smoker and a fire pit.


Be sure to take pics as you go along, and post em up!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning Godfather ... you working this weekend?





Fraid so, whatchaya'll doin tomorrow??





StriperAddict said:


> Morning folks. Finishing up a job at work and I'm out for the rest of the day.
> 
> The contractor working today told me of a tough story of his brother and wife. His brother was in Kuwait finishing up the final week with the Army when yesterday he tried to reach his wife. She didn't answer her phone after several attempts.  Turns out their home has an online camera feed to the web which he activated. Sadly, he saw his wife slumped on the floor of the nursery and he immediately called for help. I understand that his wife suffered a stroke and is not doing so well. The contractor's brother is on his way home from Kuwait, and I hope and pray his wife will recover.  Kind of amazing that technology got him to see his wife needing help, and a good thing she was in part of the home where the camera feed picked her up.



Thank God for technology !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have entirely too much stuff. Bubbette does too.
Trying to clean out the garage so i can actually park in there again. I swear it looks like a yardsale in my driveway.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> *I have entirely too much stuff*. Bubbette does too.
> Trying to clean out the garage so i can actually park in there again. I swear it looks like a *yardsale in my driveway*.


 

*Problem* 

*Solution*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

Think I'm gonna do a lil conjurin . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> *Problem*
> 
> *Solution*



I'm taking a break. Can't throw bubbette's stuff away as it is mostly stuff she brought back from her Mom's. Can't throw my stuff away as i may need it in the future. 
I am about to donate a tazmanian devil popcorn maker to goodwill, along with a bread maker and sushi rolling kit. Don't ask.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm taking a break. Can't throw bubbette's stuff away as it is mostly stuff she brought back from her Mom's. Can't throw my stuff away as i may need it in the future.
> I am about to donate a tazmanian devil popcorn maker to goodwill, along with a bread maker and sushi rolling kit. Don't ask.....





Hey Pookie, my er uhm friend, wants to know can you roll anything "else" besides sushi in your rollin kit . . .


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Its so warm outside, yet turkey season is still so far away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm taking a break. Can't throw bubbette's stuff away as it is mostly stuff she brought back from her Mom's. Can't throw my stuff away as i may need it in the future.
> I am about to donate a tazmanian devil popcorn maker to goodwill, along with a bread maker and sushi rolling kit. Don't ask.....



Why you tossin,,,,,errr,,,,,,donatin a sushi rollin kit??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you tossin,,,,,errr,,,,,,donatin a sushi rollin kit??





He found out that bream, redfin pike, and catfish don`t work to good as sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He found out that bream, redfin pike, and catfish don`t work to good as sushi.



What'd he do? Try to roll the entire fish up in it??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd he do? Try to roll the entire fish up in it??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, my er uhm friend, wants to know can you roll anything "else" besides sushi in your rollin kit . . .



A friend eh.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> A friend eh.....






Yeah, he like to smoke da pot . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Fixin to get ugly over on the other side of the campfire. I can feel it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixin to get ugly over on the other side of the campfire. I can feel it...



Me thinks the chainsaw put a few logs on the fire.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixin to get ugly over on the other side of the campfire. I can feel it...



I ain't sed nothin.Knowing me, I libels to get in trouble.

I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Can we have a new rule passed that if an admin or mod, current or former, get's banned, all infractions associated with that person disappear as well??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can we have a new rule passed that if an admin or mod, current or former, get's banned, all infractions associated with that person disappear as well??



the not so secret behind (is that text masking?  I read boo-tay isn't since an admin used it yesterday instead of the three letter word) the scene admin/mod forum will pass down an edict upon being told what to think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Let me know if she takes a shining to that beauty!!!



She liked it and enjoyed shooting!!! 

Howdy Folks!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the not so secret behind (is that text masking?  I read boo-tay isn't since an admin used it yesterday instead of the three letter word) the scene admin/mod forum will pass down an edict upon being told what to think.



Huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Huh?



I need a translation too!!

Apparently I don't read Gobblenease too well...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Huh?



Don't worry be happy.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't worry be happy.



Okay then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

I understood....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I understood....



Thread killer...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2012)

One mo hour !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, my er uhm friend, wants to know can you roll anything "else" besides sushi in your rollin kit . . .


It would be the mother of all fatties.... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you tossin,,,,,errr,,,,,,donatin a sushi rollin kit??


cause after one time trying to use it, i realized its cheaper and taste better to get sushi from Shogun or Tokyo House. That sticky rice they use.... its REALLY sticky. 


Nicodemus said:


> He found out that bream, redfin pike, and catfish don`t work to good as sushi.


I just knew rice vinegar would smooth out that bass! I was SOOO wrong. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, he like to smoke da pot . . .


Drugs are bad, mm'kay... 
8 Hours in th garage and i can actually park there again. The side of the house looks like Dead Eye Eddy's at the moment but two trips to the Lee County landfill will take care of that. 

Bubbette has talked me into going to a BBQ at a friends house. I'm really not into church groups, but grilled chicken makes everything better! 
See ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

If I had started that thread on the other side of the fire, I would have been banded by now for rules infractions.

Just sayin.

OK, wife is workin, boy just left to spend the night at a friends house, who want's to crank up the fire pit and have a spend the night throwdown?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had started that thread on the other side of the fire, I would have been banded by now for rules infractions.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> OK, wife is workin, boy just left to spend the night at a friends house, who want's to crank up the fire pit and have a spend the night throwdown?



What rules infractions??? 

I gotta travel tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had started that thread on the other side of the fire, I would have been banded by now for rules infractions.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> OK, wife is workin, boy just left to spend the night at a friends house, who want's to crank up the fire pit and have a spend the night throwdown?





Jeff C. said:


> What rules infractions???
> 
> I gotta travel tomorrow



I reckon you meant you would have broken rules


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon you meant you would have broken rules



NO, starting a thread calling out a moderator, or an admin, much less the OWNER of the site, to question the rules or regulations is strictly prohibited and such questions MUST be done in PM's. 

It says so in big red letters in the Rules and Regulations, but I guess some people get a pass. I'm certainly not insinuating a double standard..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO, starting a thread calling out a moderator, or an admin, much less the OWNER of the site, to question the rules or regulations is strictly prohibited and such questions MUST be done in PM's.
> 
> It says so in big red letters in the Rules and Regulations, but I guess some people get a pass. I'm certainly not insinuating a double standard..



I gotcha....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Nutty Bars and popcorn really don't go that well together...


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nutty Bars and popcorn really don't go that well together...



Big ole pot of chili and EWnDC, come on ova.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Big ole pot of chili and EWnDC, come on ova.



I would, but I'm full of popcorn, nutty bars and diet root beer now...


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nutty Bars and popcorn really don't go that well together...




Did you put mustard on it?


Howdy folks. Just got back from Perry Ga. Had a good time and helped the local economy.


Where's TBug?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Did you put mustard on it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nutty Bars and popcorn really don't go that well together...





Hornet22 said:


> Big ole pot of chili and EWnDC, come on ova.



Ate a late lunch....chimney is just getting stoked for a couple of sirloins. Never would have thought a 12 yr old single malt would taste good with lemon tea


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh well, I've got the...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Time to cook....the coals are hot!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2012)

Somebody open a window, it's feeling stuffy and smellin stale in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Almost a dead smell!!  Time to dig into a juicy steak....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

What's happenin' y'all? Go looky at what we had for supper:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673126


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's happenin' y'all? Go looky at what we had for supper:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673126



Dang, looks good.


----------



## david w. (Feb 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody open a window, it's feeling stuffy and smellin stale in here.



Sowwy........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang, looks good.



I'm full as a tick now


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Where's TBug?



Me here. 

Just contemplating if I should hire an attorney to sue the forum over some things that have been said about me in the "back room" through the years.   


Buncha pots and kettles around here lately.  




Anyways, spent a day vegetating and watching tv with Bait. We decided to take a day off and rest a little.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Me here.
> 
> Just contemplating if I should hire an attorney to sue the forum over some things that have been said about me in the "back room" through the years.
> 
> ...



Wanna hire a witness??  I'm sure I would have been your friend if people on here hadn't talked so ugly about you!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Hewwo moto


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hewwo moto



How ya doin' Hankus?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Thousands of O-pinions on here....and they all smell familiar!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

hewwo Hankus


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Be here at about 5. That will give us time to get likkerd up fore we eat. Oh and what are ya bringin for desert?



Dang! Just saw this. I was busy all day...hmmm....gonna have to get likkered up now and pretend we ate together 



turtlebug said:


> Me here.
> 
> Just contemplating if I should hire an attorney to sue the forum over some things that have been said about me in the "back room" through the years.
> 
> ...




Heyya Bugsy! Who's bein' mean? I'll help ya kick their tails!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hewwo Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How ya doin' Hankus?



Gettin lit up like the monin sky 



Jeff C. said:


> Thousands of O-pinions on here....and they all smell familiar!!



He who smelt it dealt it



Hankus said:


> hewwo Hankus



Mohawk


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



What


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

home from the church group BBQ. Man, the chciken was outta this world good!
Got a lot accomplished today and plan to get stated on the mancave and shed this week. Planning to buy a chainsaw next payday and start working on the yard soon. I looked at some Pawn Shop saws friday, but they looked awful rough for what they had as a price tag.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hewwo moto





Hankus said:


> hewwo Hankus



You do know talking to yourself is a pretty sure sign you been sampling the product already right??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Wanna hire a witness??  I'm sure I would have been your friend if people on here hadn't talked so ugly about you!




I know I know. 

I'm such an interesting subject.    




Sugar Plum said:


> Heyya Bugsy! Who's bein' mean? I'll help ya kick their tails!




Eh, it's old news, couple of high-n-mighty folks running off at the mouth every now and then. 


I'm just holding the spikes steady for when they fall off that fence.    










Ugh, Japanese take-out just wasn't all that tonight. 

Lemme grab some Pepto, BRB.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Allllllmostforgotaboutthepumpkinpiemommadetodayberightback


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



by the way, how was the squirrel and rice?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Got whiskey?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know I know.
> 
> I'm such an interesting subject.
> 
> ...



Japanese takeout? You?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> home from the church group BBQ. Man, the chciken was outta this world good!
> Got a lot accomplished today and plan to get stated on the mancave and shed this week. Planning to buy a chainsaw next payday and start working on the yard soon. I looked at some Pawn Shop saws friday, but they looked awful rough for what they had as a price tag.



Just break down, go to Home Depot and buy that purdy purple and green "WILD THING" chainsaw.  It fits your personality.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Watch a comedy.....or confer wiff idjits?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Japanese takeout? You?



Dude!   

I can put a hurtin on some hibachi steak, fried rice and zucchini.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What



You're talkin' to yerself....



Tag-a-long said:


> You do know talking to yourself is a pretty sure sign you been sampling the product already right??



Glad I'm not the only one that notice that! 



rhbama3 said:


> by the way, how was the squirrel and rice?



It was ok. I'm not a fan of squirrel. I don't like eating anything I have to clean for more than a few minutes....and with the way Rob cleans squirrels, it takes a while to get them really cleaned up....



Nicodemus said:


> Got whiskey?



Yes!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Watch a comedy.....or confer wiff idjits?



Hiyya


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got whiskey?



No, i was about to ask you the same thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're talkin' to yerself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That settles it then!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Cortney, throw the cap away and toss me the bottle.

Robert, get you a Husqvarna 350, and it will last you forever.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You do know talking to yourself is a pretty sure sign you been sampling the product already right??



Mebbe 



Nicodemus said:


> Got whiskey?



Not quite 



Jeff C. said:


> Watch a comedy.....or confer wiff idjits?



Hmmmmm I dunno



			
				Hankus said:
			
		

> Mohawk



Mebbe not atter that wally world guy today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow....just found out that my neighbor (same age as me) had a HUGE birthday party for her little girl (same age as Hayley) today and Hayley wasn't invited. But, the other little girl down the street (she's 5 or 6) was invited....

Jeez....if I had any suspicion that she didn't like me or my kid, she just confirmed it!


----------



## david w. (Feb 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Almost forgot about the pumpkin pie mom made today be right back



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just break down, go to Home Depot and buy that purdy purple and green "WILD THING" chainsaw.  It fits your personality.


i think that's the one i saw at tractor supply i wanted. 
A 14" Poulan Wild thing was 149.00 i think. after my husqvaurna got stolen, i decided i didn't want another one since Fis-bro was the only guy that get the dadblame ting to work. 


turtlebug said:


> Dude!
> 
> I can put a hurtin on some hibachi steak, fried rice and zucchini.



i bet you put that awful "Yum Yum" sauce over everything didn't you?  <light whipping

I'm charging all my camera batteries now. I'm on call next week, but after that, i'll be putting out trailcams to see if there is a gobbler somewhere in Stewart County. Not feeling too optimistic though. Oh well, still got some squirrels and rabbits need killing...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That settles it then!



How'd the bowlin' thing go today?



Nicodemus said:


> Cortney, throw the cap away and toss me the bottle.
> 
> .



If I toss it without the cap on, it'll spill! We can't have whiskey spillin' all over the floor!!!!


----------



## david w. (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wow....just found out that my neighbor (same age as me) had a HUGE birthday party for her little girl (same age as Hayley) today and Hayley wasn't invited. But, the other little girl down the street (she's 5 or 6) was invited....
> 
> Jeez....if I had any suspicion that she didn't like me or my kid, she just confirmed it!



If ya still lived in Eatonton you would of been invited if it was your neighbor.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh, Japanese take-out just wasn't all that tonight.
> 
> Lemme grab some Pepto, BRB.



We got frozen lasagna ... 



slip said:


> Allllllmostforgotaboutthepumpkinpiemommadetodayberightback



Hankus???  How you reckon' would be punkin pie??  Nice and thick like a smoothie or a milkshake ... but with a kick?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Got whiskey?



Yep



Jeff C. said:


> Watch a comedy.....or confer wiff idjits?



No question there ... welcome my fellow idjit!  



turtlebug said:


> Dude!
> 
> I can put a hurtin on some hibachi steak, fried rice and zucchini.



And WASABI!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cortney, throw the cap away and toss me the bottle.
> 
> Robert, get you a Husqvarna 350, and it will last you forever.



See above, Nic. The Husqva i had was the one with a 13" blade. that thing was nothing but trouble for me.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're talkin' to yerself....



And 



slip said:


> No, i was about to ask you the same thing.



We ID in this century 



Nicodemus said:


> Cortney, throw the cap away and toss me the bottle.
> 
> Robert, get you a Husqvarna 350, and it will last you forever.



What cap 



Hankus said:


> Mebbe not atter that wally world guy today



But he didn have the DAC wannabe goatee....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How'd the bowlin' thing go today?
> 
> 
> 
> If I toss it without the cap on, it'll spill! We can't have whiskey spillin' all over the floor!!!!





I won`t spill a drop. It`s too good to waste. 


I fit the description under my name right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How'd the bowlin' thing go today?
> 
> 
> 
> If I toss it without the cap on, it'll spill! We can't have whiskey spillin' all over the floor!!!!



Went great..thanks!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch a comedy.....or confer wiff idjits?





Hankus said:


> Hmmmmm I dunno



a WOW would be able to multi-task!  just sayin' ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You gettin a Mohawk??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

david w. said:


> If ya still lived in Eatonton you would of been invited if it was your neighbor.



You ain't kiddin'. Everybody invites you to everything there. I feel like the new kid in school nobody likes...



Nicodemus said:


> I won`t spill a drop. It`s too good to waste.
> 
> 
> I fit the description under my name right now.







Tag-a-long said:


> a WOW would be able to multi-task!  just sayin' ...



 Heck yeah we can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> a WOW would be able to multi-task!  just sayin' ...



I reckon that disqualifies me


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fis-bro was the only guy that get the dadblame ting to work.



Yeah, he has a way of making things purrrrrr like that.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How'd the bowlin' thing go today?
> 
> 
> 
> If I toss it without the cap on, it'll spill! We can't have whiskey spillin' all over the floor!!!!



If ya didn throw like a girl 



Tag-a-long said:


> We got frozen lasagna ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn do it I swear he's Nics chargee



Tag-a-long said:


> a WOW would be able to multi-task!  just sayin' ...



Good think I ain a WOW 



Hankus said:


> But he didn have the DAC wannabe goatee....



So.... neither do I. So whata bout the 'hawk Hankus


----------



## david w. (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You ain't kiddin'. Everybody invites you to everything there. I feel like the new kid in school nobody likes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hopefully things will get better for ya'll.If not,Y'all could always come back home.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im the hawtest WOW ever



Ok.  


If you say so.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You gettin a Mohawk??



Been thinkin bout it. Not sober thoughts though. They say shave it 



Hankus said:


> So.... neither do I. So whata bout the 'hawk Hankus



I'm a cipherin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya didn throw like a girl



I'm a professional thrower...always hit what I'm aiming at. Just ask my last few boyfriends 



david w. said:


> Hopefully things will get better for ya'll.If not,Y'all could always come back home.



Thanks. I really don't know what her problem is. It's frustrating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya didn throw like a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's either a good batch or a bad batch....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's either a good batch or a bad batch....



I can't quite tell...but I think there's at least 3 of "him" talking to himself....


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

david w. said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Yeah that too


Hankus said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme go find a brick for my shoes


Sugar Plum said:


> You ain't kiddin'. Everybody invites you to everything there. I feel like the new kid in school nobody likes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather not know my neighbors, then to know them just enough to not like them ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:



Congrats to her! And bad daddy for postin' pics of her dirty house!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:



WOW!  

Jenn is HAWT!     


Tell her I said congrats!   

They grow up so fast....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congrats to her! And bad daddy for postin' pics of her dirty house!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You gettin a Mohawk??



Mebbe



turtlebug said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> If you say so.



I call an Jenny answers 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm a professional thrower...always hit what I'm aiming at. Just ask my last few boyfriends



Bite me 



Jeff C. said:


> That's either a good batch or a bad batch....



I'll know tomorow 



Hankus said:


> I'm a cipherin



Auhite then...........lemme know


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:



Do you know how difficult it is to ride all gussied up like that??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:



Purty young lady.....growin up before you know it !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bite me



 On my way


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congrats to her! And bad daddy for postin' pics of her dirty house!!



She's staying at a friends house in Atlanta. I have no idea where she took the pic at.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's staying at a friends house in Atlanta. I have no idea where she took the pic at.



 She's a very purty girl.


----------



## fishbait (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, he has a way of making things purrrrrr like that.
> 
> Robert already know that first hand.





rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:



What doing posting pics of that hot thang on here.

Tell her congrats for me too.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I call an Jenny answers





That's my alter ego.  

You gotta talk nice to get Bugsy to answer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to ride all gussied up like that??



I'm just used to her coming home with no makeup on, in dirty shirts, dirty pants, dirty hands, and smelling like horse poo.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just used to her coming home with no makeup on, in dirty shirts, dirty pants, dirty hands, and smelling like horse poo.



Careful Dad!  One of these days you're gonna MISS the smell of horse poo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WOW!
> 
> Jenn is HAWT!
> 
> ...



Yes, they do, don't they? 
wasn't that long ago she was trying to bite my ankles. 

Allright, got some things to do. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can't quite tell...but I think there's at least 3 of "him" talking to himself....



Nope jus the 2 



Sugar Plum said:


> Congrats to her! And bad daddy for postin' pics of her dirty house!!





turtlebug said:


>



Coulda been worse wimmens........bammer coulda posted pics of his garage esplosion 



Hankus said:


> Auhite then...........lemme know



You'll be the third to know


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to ride all gussied up like that??




Now that I think about that...I doubt it!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just used to her coming home with no makeup on, in dirty shirts, dirty pants, dirty hands, and smelling like horse poo.



Your girls are beautiful. 

But I have to say, this is the first time I've seen Jenn "cleaned up" (dirty laundry aside) and just WOW! 


I'm so happy for her. Both Alli and Jenn are awesome!  








Ugh, too much yumyum sauce.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Did I tell y'all Rob brought home another fox squirrel last night....dang thing had an acorn in it's mouth! Rob interrupted the poor thang's supper!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to ride all gussied up like that??



Neither of us is answerin that 



Sugar Plum said:


> On my way



Right 



turtlebug said:


> That's my alter ego.
> 
> You gotta talk nice to get Bugsy to answer.



Bite me 



Hankus said:


> You'll be the third to know



Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2012)

A'ight guys and gals.....I've got 4 lonng days ahead of me startin tomorrow mornin at about 5:30 am. It's been fun, think I'll go multi-task- fall asleep while watchin comedy 

Y'all have fun tomorrow night for the "Big Game"


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight guys and gals.....I've got 4 lonng days ahead of me startin tomorrow mornin at about 5:30 am. It's been fun, think I'll go multi-task- fall asleep while watchin comedy
> 
> Y'all have fun tomorrow night for the "Big Game"



Take care and safe travels.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight guys and gals.....I've got 4 lonng days ahead of me startin tomorrow mornin at about 5:30 am. It's been fun, think I'll go multi-task- fall asleep while watchin comedy
> 
> Y'all have fun tomorrow night for the "Big Game"



G'night!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight guys and gals.....I've got 4 lonng days ahead of me startin tomorrow mornin at about 5:30 am. It's been fun, think I'll go multi-task- fall asleep while watchin comedy
> 
> Y'all have fun tomorrow night for the "Big Game"



Safe travels bro


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

Niters Jeff...have a safe trip!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bite me



Ain't had my rabies shot.      


Ugh my neck hurts for some reason.  



Doing nothing all day is tiresome.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did I tell y'all Rob brought home another fox squirrel last night....dang thing had an acorn in it's mouth! Rob interrupted the poor thang's supper!!



Thats 2....a few more and you'll have enough for the crock pot!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

I really do need a drink. In a real tall glass. Or maybe in a quart Mason jar.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Doing nothing all day is tiresome.



Yeah it is  I did the same today, and I'm pooped!



boneboy96 said:


> Thats 2....a few more and you'll have enough for the crock pot!



I cooked the other one up with all the grays he had in the freezer. Made a big pot of squirrel and rice. The one he brought home last night went into a plastic bag to try and mess with later on. He seems to think I should give taxidermy a try


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I really do need a drink. In a real tall glass. Or maybe in a quart Mason jar.



I just settled for two Advil PM. My stomach couldn't handle none of your previously mentioned remedies after eating Japanese tonight.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I cooked the other one up with all the grays he had in the freezer. Made a big pot of squirrel and rice. The one he brought home last night went into a plastic bag to try and mess with later on. He seems to think I should give taxidermy a try



Taxidermy is fun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just settled for two Advil PM. My stomach couldn't handle none of your previously mentioned remedies after eating Japanese tonight.



I would do ANYthing for a couple of sleeping pills...



slip said:


> Taxidermy is fun.



I've heard that. but I have two youngins under the age of two. When the heck does he think I have time to mess with dead critters??


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah it is  I did the same today, and I'm pooped!
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked the other one up with all the grays he had in the freezer. Made a big pot of squirrel and rice. The one he brought home last night went into a plastic bag to try and mess with later on. He seems to think I should give taxidermy a try



Make him a squirrel flask.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Make him a squirrel flask.



There

are

no

words.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I really do need a drink. In a real tall glass. Or maybe in a quart Mason jar.



The joys of leadership, Brother Nic. Waterfowl forum is dead, Muddy is riding herd in the Sports forum, and the one pot stirring thread got locked. I think its safe to drink now. Not sure about that squirrel flask of 243savages though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Make him a squirrel flask.



Oh. My. Gawd. 

That's, uhhhh, I don't know if that's hilarious, or just plain tacky!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Gawd.
> 
> That's, uhhhh, I don't know if that's hilarious, or just plain tacky!



I imagine that souvenir shop next to Jellystone gets a lot of visits from Savage.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm leaning towards Tacky!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Make him a squirrel flask.



I like that!  Naturally, a heathen like me would. 



rhbama3 said:


> The joys of leadership, Brother Nic. Waterfowl forum is dead, Muddy is riding herd in the Sports forum, and the one pot stirring thread got locked. I think its safe to drink now. Not sure about that squirrel flask of 243savages though.



Come on, I`ll pour you one too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, I think I'm gonna go watch a movie. Rob and Hayley are in the woods, so it's finally quiet. 

Y'all be good. Catch ya tomorrow!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 4, 2012)

Bugsy, I was within 3 feet of your swampers today. Wasn't going to wait in the coral line to actually meet them, but was just outside the coral where they were.

I've never heard so many turkey calls at one time, in my life!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Whoa....went to check for new posts before logging out....what in the heck?? Just about every post on the 4 pages I saw are new member introductions? What??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone still around? 

Evenin Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa....went to check for new posts before logging out....what in the heck?? Just about every post on the 4 pages I saw are new member introductions? What??



Members with less than 250 posts, are in a mad dash to get that many so they can get in that turkey contest.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Members with less than 250 posts, are in a mad dash to get that many so they can get in that turkey contest.



Good everlovin' grief! 

K, really goin' now....can't wait til the turkey signup is over...

G;night y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2012)

I`m outa here for a spell. Ya`ll take care, hear...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2012)

I can honestly say that I'm glad I missed out on the libel thread. I broke a sweat just reading that one


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I imagine that souvenir shop next to Jellystone gets a lot of visits from Savage.



They have stuffed and mounted jackalopes, but they don't sell squirrel flasks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2012)

243Savage said:


> They have stuffed and mounted jackalopes, but they don't sell squirrel flasks.



Have you ever mounted a Jackalope?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 4, 2012)

Ugh....thunder started to boom here. Guess it's gonna be a long night....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2012)

243Savage said:


> They have stuffed and mounted jackalopes, but they don't sell squirrel flasks.


Trade you a See Rock City Poster for a Bison hindquarter! 


boneboy96 said:


> Have you ever mounted a Jackalope?





Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh....thunder started to boom here. Guess it's gonna be a long night....



Still partly cloudy here but i imagine it'll be raining when i wake up.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2012)

Hope the ground aint puddled up in the morning ... i got about 40 plants and who knows how many onions to put in the ground...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Trade you a See Rock City Poster for a Bison hindquarter!


That's mighty big of you there Robert, as most of those See Rock City posters have been barn roofs as I recall!!

The shipping costs on your part will be


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Have you ever mounted a Jackalope?


 
I have  






Oh, sorry, nevermind me. Y'all continue.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Have you ever mounted a Jackalope?





Kendallbearden said:


> I have
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, nevermind me. Y'all continue.



I can surmise adult beverages were involved.   

Well there is no line through my username so I will brew up some coffee and some eatables for the dribbl.....dravel....drivbl....creek waders this morning.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can surmise adult beverages were involved.
> 
> Well there is no line through my username so I will brew up some coffee and some eatables for the dribbl.....dravel....drivbl....creek waders this morning.


 
Looks good 

Thanks, now i'm hungry. Gotta go see what i can find


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from my daughter. She's in Atlanta tonight for some Equine awards ceremony. She placed 5th in the state in junior/young rider . She also sent me a pic of her before she went. I do wish she would clean up more often:






WOW !!!  


How old is Jenn, Pookie ???


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Good batch


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

woke up to dang early grrr...  but gotta work on 2 papers for class 2 test and read 4 chapters who ever said that being in criminal justice or being a law enforcement officer is an east career or job or whatever needs to be SHOT!!!!  hope i get it all done before in the morning!!!! 

MORNING YALL!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good batch



Must've been! I think you clocked out early, and without sayin' g'night! 



lilD1188 said:


> woke up to dang early grrr...  but gotta work on 2 papers for class 2 test and read 4 chapters who ever said that being in criminal justice or being a law enforcement officer is an east career or job or whatever needs to be SHOT!!!!  hope i get it all done before in the morning!!!!
> 
> MORNING YALL!!!!!



Mornin'!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Must've been! I think you clocked out early, and without sayin' g'night!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin'!



Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Mornin'


 get off here & get that paper done!

 Mornin folks!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get off here & get that paper done!
> 
> Mornin folks!



im iss workin on it sheesh!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get off here & get that paper done!
> 
> Mornin folks!





Better do what mamaD says!!

Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get off here & get that paper done!
> 
> Mornin folks!



oooh & i wasnt working on my paper per se i was taking a TEST a 4 chapter 39 question TEST!!!!

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................& i made a 92


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Better do what mamaD says!!
> 
> Mornin' Keebs!




whyyy should i start now


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Better do what mamaD says!!
> 
> Mornin' Keebs!


Mornin Sugar................. she ain't never listened before, I doubt she'll start now!


lilD1188 said:


> oooh & i wasnt working on my paper per se i was taking a TEST a 4 chapter 39 question TEST!!!!
> 
> ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................& i made a 92


 Now that's what I like to hear!
ok, gotta go fill in a trench.............. catch ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> whyyy should i start now


 see what I mean?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> see what I mean?????





Hey Keebs, Mandy was trying to call you last night, but she lost your #.  I PM'd to her this morning.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah.....now I know why it's so dead in here.....isn't the Stupid Bowl playing today?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ah.....now I know why it's so dead in here.....isn't the Stupid Bowl playing today?




yup!! but im on hulu watching Manhunters: Fugitive Task Force !!! & trying to decipher this court case!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> yup!! but im on hulu watching Manhunters: Fugitive Task Force !!! & trying to decipher this court case!



Think I'll go watch a movie, myself! Good luck with the case!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Think I'll go watch a movie, myself! Good luck with the case!




Hulu or Netflix is AWESOME lol!! Thanks!! i am sooo glad i dont wanna be a lawyer!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 5, 2012)

Merning!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Merning!



Mernin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

Mernin, noon and afternoon to all you idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

Yup !!! 6 mo hours to go !!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin, noon and afternoon to all you idjits



afternoon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> afternoon



Not for two more minutes it ain't...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for two more minutes it ain't...





pfffttt it was close 'nuff!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2012)

YAY done with one of my papers my test and ive done all the online assaignments for my class and im totally caught up now.... 

...... now to just take a break and go to walmart and piddle around till daddy gets there so i can spend his $$!!!

Then change the oil in my TRUCK 



BYE YALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, Mandy was trying to call you last night, but she lost your #.  I PM'd to her this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Must've been! I think you clocked out early, and without sayin' g'night!



I had to clear up a few details with myself and play matchmaker to a few chickens. For some reason I didn make it back  






Think I'll try an clean up on the truck an pigpen this evenin. They both need it from the frickin pollen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I had to clear up a few details with myself and play matchmaker to a few chickens. For some reason I didn make it back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pollen already?? Sheesh, I dread that stuff...


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2012)

Mornin ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin ....



In California maybe...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin ....



Morning, Slipper!
 I guess that 8 hours of working in the garage yesterday wore me out. I haven't slept past noon in years that didn't include an all nighter at the hospital.
Man, this weather has me wanting to go fishing....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I had to clear up a few details with myself and play matchmaker to a few chickens. For some reason I didn make it back
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I hate pollen. None out this way yet, but I can tell it's comin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hate pollen. None out this way yet, but I can tell it's comin'





Hi.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hewwo....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



 Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hewwo....





Sugar Plum said:


> Hey






Dang clock has stopped at work !!


Nephews are banging quail at their plantation!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pollen already?? Sheesh, I dread that stuff...



That or the field dust an redclay dust turned yeller in this heat



Sugar Plum said:


> I hate pollen. None out this way yet, but I can tell it's comin'



I hope I swapped the right birds  an judging by my right arm one of em didn like it 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



I'm startin early fer ya Unk


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang clock has stopped at work !!
> 
> 
> Nephews are banging quail at their plantation!!!



You'd better get that clock movin'!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang clock has stopped at work !!
> 
> 
> Nephews are banging quail at their plantation!!!



NOOOO!!!!!!! Tell them to quit it! They are scaring the turkeys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That or the field dust an redclay dust turned yeller in this heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'Preciate it Nunkus !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> You'd better get that clock movin'!!



Getting out of here an hour early seems to make it slower !! 




rhbama3 said:


> NOOOO!!!!!!! Tell them to quit it! They are scaring the turkeys!





They only put out 300 quail @ $3.50 a piece . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate it Nunkus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

soooooo tired. Think I'll go brew a pot of coffee. Was gonna go visit a neighbor lady but they're having a bowl party. Psh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> soooooo tired. Think I'll go brew a pot of coffee. Was gonna go visit a neighbor lady but they're having a bowl party. Psh.



soup, salad, nut, salt?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

all right, enough procras.....procrast.... goofing around. Gotta finish what i started yesterday. Still trying to decide whether the shed or the man cave is the next project. BBL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>




Can't none of 'em shoot worth a flip.  I'll go out there tomorrow, grab one of the pointers and shoot singles !!!!




Sugar Plum said:


> soooooo tired. Think I'll go brew a pot of coffee. Was gonna go visit a neighbor lady but they're having a bowl party. Psh.




Free food and likker !!!!  Go visit !!!


----------



## Self! (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola Idgits and Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't none of 'em shoot worth a flip.  I'll go out there tomorrow, grab one of the pointers and shoot singles !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, what an awesome idea! Them poor little suckers are gonna be waiting for somebody to feed them on the roads.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2012)

Man 70 degrees in Feb just aint right .... sure hope it aint already 95 by the time turkey season rolls around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what an awesome idea! Them poor little suckers are gonna be waiting for somebody to feed them on the roads.





Yep !!!  I'll grab my 20 gauge Benilli with a cylinder, or skeet choke and do a lil walking.  I know all the areas that they release them in!!!

I'll call them tonight and see how many they actually killed, so I'll have some kind of idea how many are left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep !!!  I'll grab my 20 gauge Benilli with a cylinder, or skeet choke and do a lil walking.  I know all the areas that they release them in!!!
> 
> I'll call them tonight and see how many they actually killed, so I'll have some kind of idea how many are left.



I'm just guessing but pack lots of shells.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm just guessing but pack lots of shells.



Thats why i love shooting my 28 gauge for rabbits and quail. I dump 3 boxes in my pockets and i'm good for the day!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> soup, salad, nut, salt?



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Free food and likker !!!!  Go visit !!!



Eh, I would, but the neighbor that doesn't like me is over there. It wouldn't be very fun. 



William H Bonney said:


> Hola Idgits and Quack.



'Sup?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Beer good  Finally got the grill rollin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer good  Finally got the grill rollin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

Why am I having canned salmon when there are fresh pork chops in the frig?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why am I having canned salmon when there are fresh pork chops in the frig?



Hey, salmon croquets( Or crochets for Keebs) are mighty fine eating.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why am I having canned salmon when there are fresh pork chops in the frig?


 
what is your condiment of choice for salmon? Mustard? Syrup?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Lil hawg, lil deer, some yardbuzzard an some cattle


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2012)

Deader 'n a door nail in here ...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

That's cause of all the mod attention we get roun these parts


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Spot done run'd away. 


Or either my dog ate him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

Dang we need another why thread to keep the mods busy elsewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang we need another why thread to keep the mods busy elsewhere.



Why?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, salmon croquets( Or crochets for Keebs) are mighty fine eating.


Ask Chief 'bout that spelling 'for ya go whippin on me!


Kendallbearden said:


> what is your condiment of choice for salmon? Mustard? Syrup?








trench covered, stuff burned, adult beverages drank (drinking) what MORE can I say?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2012)

So they don't start zapping those trying to reach 250 meaningful posts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So they don't start zapping those trying to reach 250 meaningful posts.



Every post is meaningful, without them there wouldn't be a forum.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Can y'all believe my youngest Sugar Baby is 6 months old today??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

chicken and soup, rice, baby lima's with fatback and the Superbowl. Gonna be a good night, although the commercials have sucked so far. Haven't laughed but once.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken and soup, rice, baby lima's with fatback and the Superbowl. Gonna be a good night, although the commercials have sucked so far. Haven't laughed but once.



The half time show was .... sad.


Then again, i cant remember the last one i didnt say that about.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

Cleanin pigpen was only a partial success


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2012)

slip said:


> The half time show was .... sad.
> 
> 
> Then again, i cant remember the last one i didnt say that about.



You learnin fast youngin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone in here? Hmmmm.....is that an echo I hear?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone in here? Hmmmm.....is that an echo I hear?


 Ehhh? Ellooww low, low, low, ............yep, it's echoing in here!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ehhh? Ellooww low, low, low, ............yep, it's echoing in here!



Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

Everybody is watchin the superbowl.Not me though.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me





david w. said:


> Everybody is watchin the superbowl.Not me though.


 Me neither.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> Everybody is watchin the stupid bowl. Not me though.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me


Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me







david w. said:


> Everybody is watchin the superbowl.Not me though.



I am, could care less about the football though ... just wanted to watch the half timefail show and commercials


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me neither.............







Sugar Plum said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she's gonna git you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Phew! Glad that's all it was! I thought someone was makin' fun of me by mimicking me


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

Good grief what a Stupid song.Im sexy and i know it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> Good grief what a Stupid song.Im sexy and i know it.



Clap your hands?


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Clap your hands?



NOOOOOOO!

I'll pm it to you.


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

I found sugar plums new song.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2012)

ok, 'nuff for me, I"m ..............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> NOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'll pm it to you.



 Whoa! (omg.....it gets worse!) Ron Jeremy??



david w. said:


> I found sugar plums new song.



 Wiggle, Wiggle, Wiggle, Wiggle, Yeah


Keebs said:


> ok, 'nuff for me, I"m ..............



Nighty Night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

okay, SuperBowl is over. Time to clean the house before the house cleaner arrives tomorrow. 
Bubbette is doing our taxes. She's awful quiet, which is usually a bad sign.


----------



## david w. (Feb 5, 2012)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

oh lawd, the girls have turned it to Real Housewives of California. I'm outta here to do dishes.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah.



I wonder if I can find a sound byte of that for my ringtone? Not the whole song, just the wiggle wiggle part....



rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, the girls have turned it to Real Housewives of California. I'm outta here to do dishes.....



That is one of the reasons I'm totally OK with not having a tv...


----------



## Self! (Feb 5, 2012)

Howdy folks. Anyone spare a un-named cold beverage that we will not endorse nor play down on this forum?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Howdy folks. Anyone spare a un-named cold beverage that we will not endorse nor play down on this forum?


I have a few hops, and barley brews leftover from the weekend!!..........The supply outlasted the time to consume!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Howdy folks. Anyone spare a un-named cold beverage that we will not endorse nor play down on this forum?



Need to see some I.D.
We've had a lot of twelvens trying to sneak in lately.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2012)

Well the weekend got away and Monday came in the open door.  Coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2012)

GOOD MORNING and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  Gobblin, you are right, somebody left the door open and let Monday morning just sneak right on it.

I need a few cups of your coffee to get my eyes open this morning as it is hard to type with my eyes still half closed.  

One other thing....Thank God for the "mute" button on the television remote control.  The half-time show during the Super-Duper SuperBowl last night shows why this world is going to Hades in a hand-basket real fast.  I have seen a 90-car trainwreck that was more entertaining that that piece of garbage.  What a waste of airtime.

Congrats to the New York Giants for making it somewhat entertaining last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the weekend got away and Monday came in the open door.  Coffee anyone?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  Gobblin, you are right, somebody left the door open and let Monday morning just sneak right on it.
> 
> I need a few cups of your coffee to get my eyes open this morning as it is hard to type with my eyes still half closed.
> 
> ...



mernin fellers, aahhh mundy, dang weekends sure do get in the way of work.........


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2012)

Felt good to see ol Eli win, bein a southerner an all. think it felt better to see Brady lose After sleepin on it I bleve the halftime show did in fact  suck can I say that or am I gonna be dodgin lawyers

Y'all have a good as ya can Monday


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin fellers, aahhh mundy, dang weekends sure do get in the way of work.........



Not if ya work durin the weekends  Least I weren't on the clock none this weekend


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Felt good to see ol Eli win, bein a southerner an all. think it felt better to see Brady lose After sleepin on it I bleve the halftime show did in fact  suck can I say that or am I gonna be dodgin lawyers
> 
> Y'all have a good as ya can Monday



I agree with ya Hankus...... Halftime show watching Madonna stumble around, and poorly lip sync was painful!!!..... Oh Good Mernin BTW


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Up n at em folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Up n at em folks



Aight aight aight. What am I gettin at this mernin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight aight aight. What am I gettin at this mernin?



I dunno  Aint figured that out myself yet, either


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mernin.....stumble...smack.....scratch....ugh.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mernin.....stumble...smack.....scratch....ugh.





Mornin Neil!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2012)

breakfast = warmed up cheeeez burger and a sprite...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil!!



Hey Snowy... 

Sam made me stay up and watch the super bowl. He also made me eat too many wings and drank too many cold brews.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mernin.....stumble...smack.....scratch....ugh.



mernin Sterlo.......i sure do like that pic of your Jake with his Jake! the warm days we have had gots me and the boy fired up fer some turkey huntin.....


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning fella off to the cow sale buying and selling today


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> breakfast = warmed up cheeeez burger and a sprite...


Nasteeeeeeeeeeee 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Snowy...
> 
> Sam made me stay up and watch the super bowl. He also made me eat too many wings and drank too many cold brews.



Blame the youngin, huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Morning fella off to the cow sale buying and selling today



Enjoy!  We aint gotta haul any for a month or two, thankfully  Prices should still be good by then


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning crew


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning crew



Mornin mud 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!



Mornin Cort


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Mornin Mud, SP


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2012)

What did i miss over the weekend , i dont want to read back?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What did i miss over the weekend , i dont want to read back?



Not much.....it was quiet in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin mud
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Cort







SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud, SP


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ugh..finishing up taxes this morning. Hoping things come out in my favor. Gunna have to let my accountant review since I closed my business last year. The paperwork for all that gets a bit squirrely and I don't want to miss out on any losses I can write off.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

mornin fellers


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

Man....just remembered Rex has his 6 month checkup today. I really, really hope they don't have to give him any shots. He's been so happy lately. Plus, I have things to do tonight....I can't deal with fevers and cranky butts


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man....just remembered Rex has his 6 month checkup today. I really, really hope they don't have to give him any shots. He's been so happy lately. Plus, I have things to do tonight....I can't deal with fevers and cranky butts



Now that you've said that out loud, Murphy's Law is slowly heading your way. 

Sigh....
Day one of a call week at the big house. About to make a run to the Lee County landfill before i head to work. Gonna finish this coffee and check the sports forum before i go.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

idon'tfeelgood...............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now that you've said that out loud, Murphy's Law is slowly heading your way.
> 
> Sigh....
> Day one of a call week at the big house. About to make a run to the Lee County landfill before i head to work. Gonna finish this coffee and check the sports forum before i go.



Of course it'll get me, it always does 



Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



I sowwy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



Sorry to hear that, Keebs-babe. Get well soon!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



Sorry bout that Keebs 

Hope you get to feelin better real quick.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Hope you get to feelin better Sista Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............





Awwwwwwwww.   Smooches sent !! 



Gotta go visit Dawns Nana in the hospital.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



whazwrong?


----------



## kracker (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm like James Brown only white and taller
And all i wanna do is stomp and holler.

What's happening folks??


----------



## kracker (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm like James Brown only white and taller
And all i wanna do is stomp and holler.

What's happening folks??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Of course it'll get me, it always does
> 
> 
> 
> I sowwy!





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Keebs-babe. Get well soon!





Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry bout that Keebs
> 
> Hope you get to feelin better real quick.





SnowHunter said:


> Hope you get to feelin better Sista Keebs





Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwww.   Smooches sent !!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go visit Dawns Nana in the hospital.





blood on the ground said:


> whazwrong?


 Thanks ya'll, I guess I picked up the stomach virus that's been going 'round........... uuugghhhh........... back to


----------



## david w. (Feb 6, 2012)

Im on tha way keebs.Whatcha want me to bring ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



 Know how that goes, get better soon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> Im on tha way keebs.Whatcha want me to bring ya?


got an instant "feel good pill"? gatoraide, the white one & saltines at this point.........


mudracing101 said:


> Know how that goes, get better soon.



blah, back to bed......


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2012)

Feel better Keebs











And get outta here so i can lysol this place up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got home from the doctor's office with Rex. He had his 6 month checkup today. 5 shots. Poor dude isn't too happy right now.
He weighed in at 19 1/2 lbs. I thought he was FAT, but doc says he's a few lbs lighter than he should be for his length


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll, I guess I picked up the stomach virus that's been going 'round........... uuugghhhh........... back to


Hope you feel better!


slip said:


> Feel better Keebs
> 
> 
> And get outta here so i can lysol this place up!


The Big can 


Sugar Plum said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office with Rex. He had his 6 month checkup today. 5 shots. Poor dude isn't too happy right now.
> He weighed in at 19 1/2 lbs. I thought he was FAT, but doc says he's a few lbs lighter than he should be for his length



Poor let man, them needles are awful big looking.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2012)

2 more days until.......RIB RANCH....WHOHOOO!! its going to be a ferserious chin greazin........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Poor let man, them needles are awful big looking.



And they stick them so far into their poor little legs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 more days until.......RIB RANCH....WHOHOOO!! its going to be a ferserious chin greazin........


Yeah, what he said. 


Sugar Plum said:


> And they stick them so far into their poor little legs



He is tough, He will bounce back by tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

*knock, knock*


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> *knock, knock*



who dere? Whachoo want?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

sure has been slow 'round here today


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> who dere? Whachoo want?


 


Kendallbearden said:


> sure has been slow 'round here today



Yup


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Feel better Keebs
> And get outta here so i can lysol this place up!


 yes dear..........


Sugar Plum said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office with Rex. He had his 6 month checkup today. 5 shots. Poor dude isn't too happy right now.
> He weighed in at 19 1/2 lbs. I thought he was FAT, but doc says he's a few lbs lighter than he should be for his length


 eh, what's those doc's know?  As long as he is healthy!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hope you feel better!
> 
> The Big can


I need another can, 'bout emptied the can I have!


blood on the ground said:


> 2 more days until.......RIB RANCH....WHOHOOO!! its going to be a ferserious chin greazin........


uuuhhhhh, don't mention goodgreasyfoodrightnowplease, tyvm!


SnowHunter said:


> *knock, knock*


enter with your mask on!!!!!! And keep Aimee & Ian away!!!!


Kendallbearden said:


> sure has been slow 'round here today


 sorry, I've kinda been otherwise occupied...........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, I've kinda been otherwise occupied...........


 
You feeling any better?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............



Hope this makes ya feel better!  

Soome home made Chili, sopme Jalapeno pepper poppers and some spicey pecans and almonds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> sure has been slow 'round here today


sorry, i actually had to do work today.


SnowHunter said:


> Yup


I thought you was gonna tell a knock knock joke. 


Keebs said:


> yes dear..........
> 
> eh, what's those doc's know?  As long as he is healthy!
> 
> ...



Just hang in there keebles.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> You feeling any better?


eehhh, some, not enough to say "The coast is clear" just yet.....


boneboy96 said:


> Hope this makes ya feel better!
> 
> Soome home made Chili, sopme Jalapeno pepper poppers and some spicey pecans and almonds.


 You're a MEAN one, Mr. Bob!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Just hang in there keebles.


 I've been hangin alot today!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i actually had to do work today.


 
That's what they all say  



Keebs said:


> eehhh, some, not enough to say "The coast is clear" just yet.....


 
well that's.....good, i guess? 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> That's what they all say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks........... I guess..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

<<< Beef Stew..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <<< Beef Stew..


 
looks a lot like popcorn to me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> looks a lot like popcorn to me



What??? You've never had microwave bagged beef stew?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> eehhh, some, not enough to say "The coast is clear" just yet.....
> 
> You're a MEAN one, Mr. Bob!!!!
> 
> I've been hangin alot today!



Hey...just trying to make ya feel better!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What??? You've never had microwave bagged beef stew?


 
Can't say that i have 


The PF is...interesting tonight 

I've been wandering over there more and more...i've got to quit doing that


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

looking like shake and bake pork chops, garlic mashed taters, and some green beans for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Can't say that i have
> 
> 
> The PF is...interesting tonight
> ...



Google is your friend if you are going to hang ten in the PF.  Especially when going toe to toe with the leftist lies of the dumbocrats...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2012)

Drinkin a beer or 12 an piddlin with the chickens


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin a beer or 12 an piddlin with the chickens



I think that is actually illegal in several states...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin a beer or 12 an piddlin with the chickens


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 6, 2012)

MIGUEL,  great avatar!!!  Thanks for the Monday laugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> MIGUEL,  great avatar!!!  Thanks for the Monday laugh.



I stole it from Otis,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,WH Bonney..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2012)

Cause he's GONE!

GONE

GONE

GONE!

Gone like a freight train, GONE like yesterday,
Gone like a soldier in the Civil War, bang bang!

Gone like a 59' Cadillac
HE'S GONE!
Like all the BAD things, that ain't never coming back

GONE!!!







































My evil "ethnic" (read: white people hating) boss was realesed from his duties Friday.  

Just wish they would've told me on Friday instead of today so I could've celebrated all weekend.  


Oh happy day....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...





Yay ... hope this makes work a little more tolerable for ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2012)

You local SW Georgia folks, take a look at this if you will.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6705075&posted=1#post6705075


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yay for Bugsy!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yay ... hope this makes work a little more tolerable for ya!



Thanks gal. 

You have NO IDEA!  It was like someone lifted about 3500 pounds off of my neck today when they told me. 

I feel bad for anyone to lose their job, right now especially, but I've been with my company for 13 years and this guy comes out of nowhere and decided he just hated me. Even the coworkers kept asking me what I had done to him. It was that danged obvious. 

Although I've been looking for another job, I didn't want to leave and last week, I told myself that by God, I had been there too long for him to cause me that kind of heartache. It was gonna be him or me but thankfully, other managers were documenting long before me and got to the big bosses first. 

Thank you Lord!  



Got my old boss back.   She can be scary but you know where you stand with her and she pretty much leaves everything up to me. As long as things are running smooth, she leaves us alone and knows I can handle it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You local SW Georgia folks, take a look at this if you will.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6705075&posted=1#post6705075





Will keep our eyes open Nick.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yay for Bugsy!!



Oh yeah and Spot came back home.  


I might actually get a good night's sleep tonight.  












You like the turkey porn huh?  

I don't think he even sent you the best pics.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> You local SW Georgia folks, take a look at this if you will.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6705075&posted=1#post6705075


Noted............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah and Spot came back home.
> 
> 
> I might actually get a good night's sleep tonight.
> ...



Congrats on Spots coming home. I guess. 
 Well, as soon as i come off call next week i plan to hunt squirrels and rabbits, and put out camera's for a couple of weeks in Stewart. There may be a gobbler around there, but i've only seen the one gobbler track on that last road off the highway.
 I sure envy you having real trophy birds walking around. I ope they stay till the season opens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on Spots coming home. I guess.
> Well, as soon as i come off call next week i plan to hunt squirrels and rabbits, and put out camera's for a couple of weeks in Stewart. There may be a gobbler around there, but i've only seen the one gobbler track on that last road off the highway.
> I sure envy you having real trophy birds walking around. I ope they stay till the season opens.



You don't set out cameras real low to the ground to see how many turkeys and rabbits you have?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't set out cameras real low to the ground to see how many turkeys and rabbits you have?



I swear i can't take you anywhere.....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 6, 2012)

Turkeys? we see a flock of 20+ birds most every afternoon outback of the farmhouse.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Turkeys? we see a flock of 20+ birds most every afternoon outback of the farmhouse.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2012)

Who the heck hunts turkeys? there cant be any sport to that ... i mean c'mon their turkeys! they look up and drown them selfs in the rain, right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2012)

Yay for Bugsy's good news!!!!

Whew, what a day! Doctor's appts, Girl Scout Meetings. I'm glad to be done for the night. Sure hope Rex sleeps through the night....he's been ok up 'til now!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Hey Bro  



slip said:


> Who the heck hunts turkeys? there cant be any sport to that ... i mean c'mon their turkeys! they look up and drown them selfs in the rain, right?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 6, 2012)

The dumb ones drowned years ago. The ones now is real smart, see better than Nic and see in color.
We see them in the field at 200yds, if you go down to the creek and try to ease up out the bottom when you get to the field edge  they have moved over and go into the woods out of range.

You can get up pretty close to thm on the tractor just do not stop or slow down or they scoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The dumb ones drowned years ago. The ones now is real smart, see better than Nic and see in color.
> We see them in the field at 200yds, if you go down to the creek and try to ease up out the bottom when you get to the field edge  they have moved over and go into the woods out of range.
> 
> You can get up pretty close to thm on the tractor just do not stop or slow down or they scoot.



If you know where they roost, get along their route to the field before daylight. If they have hens, don't call, just be well hidden and ambush them. Nothing like rocking a redheads world!


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The dumb ones drowned years ago. The ones now is real smart, see better than Nic and see in color.
> We see them in the field at 200yds, if you go down to the creek and try to ease up out the bottom when you get to the field edge  they have moved over and go into the woods out of range.
> 
> You can get up pretty close to thm on the tractor just do not stop or slow down or they scoot.




I cant wait for turkey season, its all i've been able to think about for the last two weeks.

If you can get close to them on the tractor why not just shoot them from there? You can make a real sport out of it and see how fast you can go and bust heads at the same time.Drive by turkey killa


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

slip said:


> I cant wait for turkey season, its all i've been able to think about for the last two weeks.
> 
> If you can get close to them on the tractor why not just shoot them from there? You can make a real sport out of it and see how fast you can go and bust heads at the same time.Drive by turkey killa




Might as well just break out the deer rifle......


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Might as well just break out the deer rifle......



Now thats just low ....




In all seriousness, there is a house down the street that in the spring time after a rain, you can count anywhere from 15 to 30 turkeys in the yard at once. I cant tell you how many times we've drove past there during turkey season and in one drive by i see more birds there then all week in the woods. I dont think they can really even be hunted where they are at without a bow maybe.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 6, 2012)

Deer rifle? I can sit at my concrete shooting bench with  22-250 and have a 300yd shot but i save that shot for crows,dillers, and citon melons.

They roost in one of 3 roost trees in the creek bottom mostly on a small hill tree down there.

We have watched them for 4yrs now we know their pattern.
7 big mature birds and plenty of jakes/hens.
The plan is to put my partners daughter on her first one this year.

I guess you do not want to hear about my fishing buddy that calls them to the bank of the lake with a McDonalds straw?
He don't even want to shoot one, just mess with them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Deer rifle? I can sit at my concrete shooting bench with  22-250 and have a 300yd shot but i save that shot for crows,dillers, and citon melons.
> 
> They roost in one of 3 roost trees in the creek bottom mostly on a small hill tree down there.
> 
> ...


Knowing the pattern gets you 90% of the way there. 
I don't know about a straw, but wingbone yelpers and trumpets have really gained popularity again. I can get some good notes on a yelper but don't trust my ability enough yet to put a good run together consistantly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2012)

Well Twoaday has arrived so drink up










Bugsy, good job for outlasting the evil boss.

FOG alert


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...




Well T-Bug has "finally" hit the lottery and I am very GLAD to be celebrating with her this morning.  Congratulations on getting your 2012 Christmas present about 10 months early.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2012)

Now back to my regular scheduled activities.  

Good morning Gobblin.  I couldn't get my rear in gear so I just read the newspaper before logging in this morning.  My crazy allergy is about the get the best of me and I definitely need some coffee to get me going today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning fellers....I love an early start!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin ijitocracy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on Spots coming home. I guess.
> Well, as soon as I come off call next week I plan to hunt squirrels and rabbits, and put out cameras for a couple of weeks in Stewart. There may be a gobbler around there, but I've only seen the one gobbler track on that last road off the highway.
> I sure envy you having real trophy birds walking around. I hope they stay till the season opens.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't set out cameras real low to the ground to see how many turkeys and rabbits you have?



Well Bama, the following is just for you.....

I'm just letting you know that I am keeping an eye on you.






Bama, here is a few teasing photos for you too that I took recently in Johnson County.  These were some very large birds and I thought about you as I was clicking away.
















BAMA, pretty soon you might have them eating out of your hand.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...



Kewl


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin peeps!!!   Thems sure are some good looking birds in those pictures.......wish that was my hunting spot. Hoping they look that good at the farm in KY.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin Yall!! 

We "helped" the turkey population here last year when 3 of our domestics decided to head out into the wilderness  But it should be interesting to see what colors are in the turkey flock this year  There's always about 200 birds that show up in the pastures each spring


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> We "helped" the turkey population here last year when 3 of our domestics decided to head out into the wilderness  But it should be interesting to see what colors are in the turkey flock this year  There's always about 200 birds that show up in the pastures each spring



I think I need to visit yo' pasture this spring...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> We "helped" the turkey population here last year when 3 of our domestics decided to head out into the wilderness  But it should be interesting to see what colors are in the turkey flock this year  There's always about 200 birds that show up in the pastures each spring



I wanna come take pictures wif my 12 guage.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause he's GONE!
> 
> GONE
> 
> ...



Well trust me when i say i know exactly where you are coming from, unfortunately it was me walking out about two months before they figured out it was him. Same thing, other employess saying , "Man you must remind him of someone that beat him up when he was little"  Any ways, glad to hear your good news  I know its a big weight lifted off you.


Morning drivelers 

Keebs, you feelin better girl???? next time not quite so much mustard .  Even good things can be bad if gone to extreme

Got alot of important things to do today , wish me luck


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it lunch time yet?


Mernin mud


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning drivelers
> Keebs, you feelin better girl???? next time not quite so much mustard .  Even good things can be bad if gone to extreme
> 
> Got alot of important things to do today , wish me luck


 I'm up, dressed & here, what more can they want?!?!
's for you some good luck!

Howdy ya'll! <---extra coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it lunch time yet?
> 
> 
> Mernin mud


 breakfast time here



Keebs said:


> I'm up, dressed & here, what more can they want?!?!
> 's for you some good luck!
> 
> Howdy ya'll! <---extra coffee



Glad you are among the livin today
i'm soooo nervous


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad yer up n around Keebs  Hope you have a quiet easy day Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> breakfast time here
> Glad you are among the livin today
> i'm soooo nervous


Just flash them pearly whites, it'll be allllllright!


SnowHunter said:


> Glad yer up n around Keebs  Hope you have a quiet easy day Sista!


 Thanks, I so hope so, my diverticulitis is in a flair, just ain't up to snuff this moanin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Canning bacon

Who knew


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Canning bacon
> 
> Who knew


 Oh my..............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin' everyone. Kinda tired here. Rex's fever decided to hold off until around daylight...then *WHAM* 




Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Deer rifle? I can sit at my concrete shooting bench with  22-250 and have a 300yd shot but i save that shot for crows,dillers, and citon melons.
> 
> They roost in one of 3 roost trees in the creek bottom mostly on a small hill tree down there.
> 
> ...



Rob can make a yelper outta dang near anything. He did it with a ball point pen and a straw one year. Turned a film canister into a tube call, too.



mudracing101 said:


> breakfast time here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck Mud!



SnowHunter said:


> Canning bacon
> 
> Who knew




Oh goodness!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin` folks. 

More years ago than I will admit, on a mornin` like this with the pasture and trees full of robins, I know what this little boy woulda been doin`...


Day is gonna be good anyway. Just ordered me a Jack Scott wormy chestnut wood box call, to be signed by Mr. Scott himself, along with a holster for it made by Mrs. Scott, and, The Redhead`s deer is ready and we will be goin` to pick it up in a little while. She`s like a youngun at Christmas time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> More years ago than I will admit, on a mornin` like this with the pasture and trees full of robins, I know what this little boy woulda been doin`...
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> More years ago than I will admit, on a mornin` like this with the pasture and trees full of robins, I know what this little boy woulda been doin`...
> 
> ...



You're gonna love that Box call. I bought that exact one 4 years ago at the Turkeyrama from Jack. What a great guy!
Between my Scott's Cutter and Billy White Hustlin' Hen, i just don't even look at box calls anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone. Kinda tired here. Rex's fever decided to hold off until around daylight...then *WHAM*


 poor kidlet! (AND Mommy!)


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> More years ago than I will admit, on a mornin` like this with the pasture and trees full of robins, I know what this little boy woulda been doin`...
> 
> ...


 Heeellllooooo Nic!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor kidlet! (AND Mommy!)
> 
> Heeellllooooo Nic!



Glad to see you up today! Hope you're 100% soon!~


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mornin all. Just a quick drive by. Gotta go to a funeral today. A man I worked with for many years. He did have a long full life. 

Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad to see you up today! Hope you're 100% soon!~


 thanks!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. Just a quick drive by. Gotta go to a funeral today. A man I worked with for many years. He did have a long full life.
> 
> Catch up with yall later.


's for the friends & family, Neil.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. Just a quick drive by. Gotta go to a funeral today. A man I worked with for many years. He did have a long full life.
> 
> Catch up with yall later.



So sorry to hear about your friend, Neil. Prayers for the family and you all are sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

man you just got ta love some red beans and rice with scrimps and diced onion and tmaters.....aaahhh trust me it was Gooood


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man you just got ta love some red beans and rice with scrimps and diced onion and tmaters.....aaahhh trust me it _*was*_ Gooood


Love the way you offered it in the first place!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man you just got ta love some red beans and rice with scrimps and diced onion and tmaters.....aaahhh trust me it was Gooood



At 10:00 in the morning?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> At 10:00 in the morning?


 He has to clear out of the kitchen 'for Mexico invades............


----------



## kracker (Feb 7, 2012)

I put on my pants just like most guys, reluctantly, when the doorbell rings.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idon'tfeelgood...............





hdm03 said:


> At 10:00 in the morning?


 well my day starts at 3:45 so lunch is a tid bit early fer me... and what Keebs said



Keebs said:


> He has to clear out of the kitchen 'for Mexico invades............


you all better today??


kracker said:


> I put on my pants just like most guys, reluctantly, when the doorbell rings.



NICE!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well my day starts at 3:45 so lunch is a tid bit early fer me... and what Keebs said
> 
> 
> you all better today??
> ...


I'll live, no matter what the voices in my head say!
 How you doin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll live, no matter what the voices in my head say!
> How you doin?



well.....im covered in hydrolic oil... so?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well.....im covered in hydrolic oil... so?


 got the slide working?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well.....im covered in hydrolic oil... so?





It's Twista time !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Big mac , lg fries and a coke. It was good,


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Big mac , lg fries and a coke. It was good,


1/2 a subway shared with LilD & she said to tell you to do your own dishes (again)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmmmmm Shoguns, Kung fu chicken and steak.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> got the slide working?





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's Twista time !!



waterbed...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> waterbed...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1/2 a subway shared with LilD & she said to tell you to do your own dishes (again)



She's forgeting what its like to be on restriction i see.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone needs to move that "strong odor in the bathroom" thread from the On Topic Forum to the Campfire forum!  I would like to offer my .02


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> She's forgeting what its like to be on restriction i see.


 Oooooohhh yeah!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Someone needs to move that "strong odor in the bathroom" thread from the On Topic Forum to the Campfire forum!  I would like to offer my .02


 I bet it's more than .02 worth!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet it's more than .02 worth!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Someone needs to move that "strong odor in the bathroom" thread from the On Topic Forum to the Campfire forum!  I would like to offer my .02



trust me...I've been tempted!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1/2 a subway shared with LilD & she said to tell you to do your own dishes (again)



liar!!! i said no such thang!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Big mac , lg fries and a coke. It was good,



i refuse to eat mickey ds anymore even tho i loveeee me some biggy macs and dbl qtr pounders with cheese lol


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> liar!!! i said no such thang!!!!


 Ya'll SEE how she treats me??????????


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll SEE how she treats me??????????



you started iiitttt!!!!!




 i get a job!!!!!!!! even tho it is part time but still itll help with gas n such or might not since i got the truck


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

DAVID W!!!!!!!!!!!

That song has been stuck in my head for two days now! TWO ENTIRE DAYS!!!!!!!

Up until you sent me the link, I'd never heard the dang thing. But now, it's EVERYWHERE! 


















































Wiggle Wiggle Wigglle Wiggle Wiggle, YEAH.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> DAVID W!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That song has been stuck in my head for two days now! TWO ENTIRE DAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





ohhh my sugar plum i need your phone number i got a ringtone i need to send you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ohhh my sugar plum i need your phone number i got a ringtone i need to send you


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



it aint the one you got either 

i gotta send it to you to i just gotta download it real quick


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good afternoon everyone



Good afternoon.

You better get it in gear; you still need to make 192 more post


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ohhh my sugar plum i need your phone number i got a ringtone i need to send you



Pm incoming 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> DAVID W!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That song has been stuck in my head for two days now! TWO ENTIRE DAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...










Mornin yall ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...



Hiya Slip


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> it aint the one you got either
> 
> i gotta send it to you to i just gotta download it real quick


send her the gummy bear one too!


slip said:


> Mornin yall ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> send her the gummy bear one too!



ok ill have to wait till after class though cause im in the computer lab and have absolutley no signal 

which i cant stand!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> liar!!! i said no such thang!!!!





Keebs said:


> Ya'll SEE how she treats me??????????



and the plot thickens




Sugar Plum said:


> DAVID W!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That song has been stuck in my head for two days now! TWO ENTIRE DAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ooh, send it to me


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> and the plot thickens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you want the actual LMFAO song Sexy & I Know It or the version I have????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> do you want the actual LMFAO song Sexy & I Know It or the version I have????



There's two sure


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> There's two sure



well not really 2 but one version is more kid friendly and just plain funny but i dont have the orginial version yet


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 7, 2012)

alllllrighty gotta get to class!!!! oh oh oh I FINISHED MY COURT CASE LEGAL BRIEF    !!!!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

ok  then the one you have


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...



And along with the song, all I see in my head are dancin', uh, bananas....



Keebs said:


> send her the gummy bear one too!



Emily LOVES the gummy bear song 



mudracing101 said:


> and the plot thickens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM incoming!



lilD1188 said:


> well not really 2 but one version is more kid friendly and just plain funny but i dont have the orginial version yet



Check your PM's too!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> alllllrighty gotta get to class!!!! oh oh oh I FINISHED MY COURT CASE LEGAL BRIEF    !!!!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

What all the hollerin` and dancin` goin` on in here, huh???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What all the hollerin` and dancin` goin` on in here, huh???



David W. sent me a link to a ridiculous song the other day and all I see in my head are dancin', wigglin' nanners....

How you doin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> David W. sent me a link to a ridiculous song the other day and all I see in my head are dancin', wigglin' nanners....
> 
> How you doin'?





I`m doin` real good!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> alllllrighty gotta get to class!!!! oh oh oh I FINISHED MY COURT CASE LEGAL BRIEF    !!!!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!


 about time.......


Nicodemus said:


> What all the hollerin` and dancin` goin` on in here, huh???


 We heard you were stopping by to see us........... 
Tell the Redhead I said "ALLLRiiiiight!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> about time.......
> 
> We heard you were stopping by to see us...........
> Tell the Redhead I said "ALLLRiiiiight!"





I`ll do that. She is somewhat tickled.  

You know, She has two bucks on the wall now. Klem has two bucks on the wall now. All mine have gone into knife handles, except for one on the wall, and another rack hangin` out in the barn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that. She is somewhat tickled.
> 
> You know, She has two bucks on the wall now. Klem has two bucks on the wall now. All mine have gone into knife handles, except for one on the wall, and another rack hangin` out in the barn.


 sounds like ya'll a purty evened out family there! (or either you need to get busier next season )


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> You better get it in gear; you still need to make 192 more post



working on it as hard as i can


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> working on it as hard as i can


what all forums have you posted in?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

fixing to carry my little girl to achery practice , They have a tournament coming up soon in Perry so I will get back chatting later on


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what all forums have you posted in?



Everyone I can or might know a little about


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Everyone I can or might know a little about



Keep posting in here, you'll get 'em all pretty quickly!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just trying to fit in and thanks for the invite. Didnt want to intrude on everybody


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just trying to fit in and thanks for the invite. Didnt want to intrude on everybody



Heck, ain't no way to intrude here. Just gotta make sure you ain't offended easily


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck, ain't no way to intrude here. Just gotta make sure you ain't offended easily


 That & it doesn't hurt to quote who you are replying to, just so no one gets "too" confused!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just trying to fit in and thanks for the invite. Didnt want to intrude on everybody



We is all misfits in here, and just stay afend, you'll be ok


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck, ain't no way to intrude here. Just gotta make sure you ain't offended easily





Keebs said:


> That & it doesn't hurt to quote who you are replying to, just so no one gets "too" confused!





Now how would anybody get offended or confused in this confluence of imponderables???  


Especially with you Ladies to show him the way...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That & it doesn't hurt to quote who you are replying to, just so no one gets "too" confused!



Oh yeah. Quotes help ALOT in here. The conversations tends to move rather fast!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now how would anybody get offended or confused in this confluence of imponderables???
> 
> 
> Especially with you Ladies to show him the way...


Flattery will get you..................... oh heck.......... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Quotes help ALOT in here. The conversations tends to move rather fast!


To be a "slow chat room" style thread, it do tend to take off at times, don't it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now how would anybody get offended or confused in this confluence of imponderables???
> 
> 
> Especially with you Ladies to show him the way...



Say what??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Say what??


 you just showed your still nubiestatus on that one, Sugar!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Flattery will get you..................... oh heck..........
> 
> To be a "slow chat room" style thread, it do tend to take off at times, don't it?



It sure does...

Oh! Another thought.....the threads get locked up at 1000 posts. So just look for the next one when this one goes 

That was always confusing for me at first.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Quotes help ALOT in here. The conversations tends to move rather fast!



Dang I'm lost 

Leave the room for a few hours and I got to read back three pages.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you just showed your still nubiestatus on that one, Sugar!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It sure does...
> 
> Oh! Another thought.....the threads get locked up at 1000 posts. So just look for the next one when this one goes
> 
> That was always confusing for me at first.


All titles are *supposed* to have a  to mark it as well!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Ohmygawd.....watching the movie Cars, AGAIN. I could quote this thing word for word....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

You Ladies tell him this is where I come to relax and let my hair down, prop my foots up, have a few drinks, and let ya`ll wait on me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You Ladies tell him this is where I come to relax and let my hair down, prop my foots up, have a few drinks, and let ya`ll wait on me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You Ladies tell him this is where I come to relax and let my hair down, prop my foots up, have a few drinks, and let ya`ll wait on me.


And you woooo us with your words of moutainmangrouchinessflattery............


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Keebs said:


> And you woooo us with your words of moutainmangrouchinessflattery............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.pisamba.com/ringtones/view/Pocket-It-s-Your-Phone-In-Your-Pocket-brrrrggrghgrhr-_635816


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>







Keebs said:


> http://www.pisamba.com/ringtones/view/Pocket-It-s-Your-Phone-In-Your-Pocket-brrrrggrghgrhr-_635816


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ohmygawd.....watching the movie Cars, AGAIN. I could quote this thing word for word....



 me too! How's your lil man feelin today? 



Keebs, hope you're feelin better today. 


I've been busy doin my woman chores the past 2 days!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Crickett said:


> me too! How's your lil man feelin today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Much better, thanks, Crickett!
 when do we EVER finish those???????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Crickett said:


> me too! How's your lil man feelin today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's cranky today....and mama is tired!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Much better, thanks, Crickett!
> when do we EVER finish those???????


I know, right! It never ends & mine were way over due since I had to put them off while I was recovering. 


Sugar Plum said:


> He's cranky today....and mama is tired!


I'm sorry! Hope he feels better. I always hated takin my kids to get their shots. They were miserable & that made me miserable.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I'm going to try this on my phone don't know how its going to work thou, but I don't get offended very easy just glad yall let me in


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I'm going to try this on my phone don't know how its going to work thou, but I don't get offended very easy just glad yall let me in


 anyone collected your fee yet?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its in the mail


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I'm going to try this on my phone don't know how its going to work thou, but I don't get offended very easy just glad yall let me in


Im always on my phone on here. It's easier than gettin the laptop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I'm going to try this on my phone don't know how its going to work thou, but I don't get offended very easy just glad yall let me in





Remember one thing though. If after you get your required posts, and then don`t come back here, these folks will feel like you used em to get your posts and will be madder`n a turpentined wildcat. So make sure to stop in and visit some.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Its in the mail









 same ol story, looks like we need to dispatch Quido again................. anyone seen Otis lately, he's the only one with his number.............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember one thing though. If after you get your required posts, and then don`t come back here, these folks will feel like you used em to get your posts and will be madder`n a turpentined wildcat. So make sure to stop in and visit some.


 they just like to use & abuse us, huh Nic?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Gotta go do some more chores...be back later!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Im always on my phone on here. It's easier than gettin the laptop.


Well it wouldn't be that bad if it would work a little faster, I'm out here with my girl at practice and my phone doesn't work that fast


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2012)

its 5


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> its 5


 Right on Time!!!!!!! Hey, did the rabbit die????


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well it wouldn't be that bad if it would work a little faster, I'm out here with my girl at practice and my phone doesn't work that fast



Sometimes mine will slow down. There's alot to process in these threads.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Right on Time!!!!!!! Hey, did the rabbit die????


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember one thing though. If after you get your required posts, and then don`t come back here, these folks will feel like you used em to get your posts and will be madder`n a turpentined wildcat. So make sure to stop in and visit some.


Well every one is good enough to let me fit in I don't think I will go anywhere. Sorry it took so long to get back its hard to keep track of every thing on this phone, but I have to say it has been a lot easier getting in a chat than any where else on here and its good to get to talk others.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> All titles are *supposed* to have a  to mark it as well!



And a video!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I will be back in a little while


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well every one is good enough to let me fit in I don't think I will go anywhere. Sorry it took so long to get back its hard to keep track of every thing on this phone, but I have to say it has been a lot easier getting in a chat than any where else on here and its good to get to talk others.





Some good folks here, no doubt that. And some good friends.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't see how you PF regulars do it. 10 minutes over there on any given day and I come out with the conclusion that 98% of our country is nuttier than a porta-potty at a peanut festival 

I've got to do some creek wading to get the political smell off of me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I don't see how you PF regulars do it. 10 minutes over there on any given day and I come out with the conclusion that 98% of our country is nuttier than a porta-potty at a peanut festival
> 
> I've got to do some creek wading to get the political smell off of me



Lightweight....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

might be able to keep track now bacl on the lap top


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Baked chicken, honey glazed carrots and parmesan noodles for supper. Yummo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Baked chicken, honey glazed carrots and parmesan noodles for supper. Yummo!



What a coinkidink, we had glazed carrots too!!! but with baked ham, green peas, baked taters and biskits...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fried cubbed steak, mac and cheese and green beans


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a coinkidink, we had glazed carrots too!!! but with baked ham, green peas, baked taters and biskits...



Mmmmmm, sounds yummy! I need to buy some ham next time I go shopping!



qball594 said:


> Fried cubbed steak, mac and cheese and green beans



Oh man! I love me some mac and cheese!! Got a pretty good lookin' recipe I need to try soon!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well thats what the kids eat best, plus its a quick fix don't have to stay in the kitchen that long.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Suger Plum I will be up in your area Thursday for a couple hrs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Fried cubbed steak, mac and cheese and green beans



Cubed steak rules...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey strangers. Breakfast for supper here.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

And they are better when you grow them your self they don't have all them addtives in them


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiya Slip


Hey!


Keebs said:


> send her the gummy bear one too!





Kendallbearden said:


> nuttier than a porta-potty at a peanut festival









Back from the range And i've learned that the worst part of taking out and shooting nearly every gun ya own, is having to take apart and clean nearly every gun ya own ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cubed steak rules...



That's on the menu for tomorrow night sept it's cubed venison.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey strangers. Breakfast for supper here.



Same here! Got some hot pork sausage from our local pork plant and some French toast made out of Italian bread is on the menu. I may make some cheese grits too, if I get inspired enough!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm cravin some of Tag-a-long's homemade fried apple pies. Dang things were as good as it gets..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slip!!!

That and having to buy ammo!!!!

We used to shoot about 4-5 cases of shotgun shells every year between hunting and shooting skeet. Have to take out a loan to do that anymore!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm cravin some of Tag-a-long's homemade fried apple pies. Dang things were as good as it gets..



That sounds good! I came home for lunch today, but went through McD's for 2 apple pies for dessert on the way back to the office!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its about time for some stawberry pie


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


 it got his attention to call me back!


boneboy96 said:


> And a video!


 Yep, my bad, I forgotten one this time!


Kendallbearden said:


> I don't see how you PF regulars do it. 10 minutes over there on any given day and I come out with the conclusion that 98% of our country is nuttier than a porta-potty at a peanut festival
> 
> I've got to do some creek wading to get the political smell off of me


I have to take it in small doses myself, KB!



Sugar Plum said:


> Baked chicken, honey glazed carrots and parmesan noodles for supper. Yummo!


Yum!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey strangers. Breakfast for supper here.


Yum too!
Repeat of "No Peak Stew" but it's worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Its about time for some stawberry pie


 just great, ANOTHER foodie tease!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That sounds good! I came home for lunch today, but went through McD's for 2 apple pies for dessert on the way back to the office!



Trust me, Micky D's pies don't hold a candle to Ms. Tags.

I'd bet her pies would make even Sugar Plum shiver... They're just that danged good.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Slip!!!
> 
> That and having to buy ammo!!!!
> 
> We used to shoot about 4-5 cases of shotgun shells every year between hunting and shooting skeet. Have to take out a loan to do that anymore!



That part stings a little too.

How have you been Stalker


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have to take it in small doses myself, KB!


 
Glad i ain't the only one


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Supper was fried chicken gizzards, eaten by genuine old time fuel oil lamps and my pre-1840 candle lantern. Right as the last gizzards were done and the taters were fixin` to be fried, the power went out. So, we just et gizzards. Who needs `lectricity...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

slip said:


> That part stings a little too.
> 
> How have you been Stalker



Not too shabby! I gotta go fishing soon, or I'm going to turn crabby though.... Going to catch some white perch Saturday, weather permitting!



Nicodemus said:


> Supper was fried chicken gizzards, eaten by genuine old time fuel oil lamps and my pre-1840 candle lantern. Right as the last gizzards were done and the taters were fixin` to be fried, the power went out. So, we just et gizzards. Who needs `lectricity...



I do! At least most of the time! I couldn't talk to my GON buddies without it... Sounds like a good supper to me!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trust me, Micky D's pies don't hold a candle to Ms. Tags.
> 
> I'd bet her pies would make even Sugar Plum shiver... They're just that danged good.



I'm sure, but the Micky D's work in a pinch...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Glad i ain't the only one



It's easy;

Rule #1 - approach each topic with facts only, devoid of any emotional attachment.

Rule #2 - Maintain a neutral perspective until you can gather the facts.

Rule #3 - If rule #'s 1&2 fail, punt....



Nicodemus said:


> Supper was fried chicken gizzards, eaten by genuine old time fuel oil lamps and my pre-1840 candle lantern. Right as the last gizzards were done and the taters were fixin` to be fried, the power went out. So, we just et gizzards. Who needs `lectricity...



Gut's n Tater's by candlelight....... sounds romantic...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's easy;
> 
> Rule #1 - approach each topic with facts only, devoid of any emotional attachment.
> 
> ...




It was!!   Made even better for the fact that I didn`t have to go out to find and fix the problem!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It was!!   Made even better for the fact that I didn`t have to go out to find and fix the problem!



Reckon what caused it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Suger Plum I will be up in your area Thursday for a couple hrs



Whatchoo doin' around these parts Thursday?



qball594 said:


> Its about time for some stawberry pie



I like strawberry pie  Gonna need to see a recipe and a pic!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whatchoo doin' around these parts Thursday?
> 
> 
> 
> I like strawberry pie  Gonna need to see a recipe and a pic!



Have some training to at GPSTC


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon what caused it?





I`m thinkin` it was a transmission line feedin` the substation that went down, or a substation breaker itself. Everything from almost to Leesburg, all the way back halfway to Albany went dark. Probably a breaker.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Have some training to at GPSTC



Training at G-what? I'm new to the town....so I don't know what that is....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Have some training to at GPSTC


Gip Stick.....



Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` it was a transmission line feedin` the substation that went down, or a substation breaker itself. Everything from almost to Leesburg, all the way back halfway to Albany went dark. Probably a breaker.



Dang squirrels...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Training at G-what? I'm new to the town....so I don't know what that is....



Probably the public service training facility... Capt. T.J. Cheek was just up there for firefighter training.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Training at G-what? I'm new to the town....so I don't know what that is....



The law enforcement training center


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gip Stick.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang squirrels...





That one won`t do it again.   We used to have a supervisor that would save them burnt to a 7,200 volt crisp squirrels, and take em home to eat. He was from Oregon...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Training at G-what? I'm new to the town....so I don't know what that is....



Did you convince your hubby to get cable tv so you can watch the Pioneer Woman tv show yet? I missed it Saturday, and probably will this Saturday, but she makes some good looking stuff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Probably the public service training facility... Capt. T.J. Cheek was just up there for firefighter training.





qball594 said:


> The law enforcement training center



Not just LEO's

Georgia Public Safety Training Center. EMA's go there too.

But it's still Gip Stick....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That one won`t do it again.   We used to have a supervisor that would save them burnt to a 7,200 volt crisp squirrels, and take em home to eat. He was from Oregon...



Flash fried!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That one won`t do it again.   We used to have a supervisor that would save them burnt to a 7,200 volt crisp squirrels, and take em home to eat. He was from Oregon...



A tree hugger...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gip Stick.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang squirrels...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> The law enforcement training center



Ah, got it! I couldn't figure out what the heck was going on shortly after we moved here. I was driving up 75 and saw the overpass lined with ppl and radar guns. Hubby laughed at me cause I started checking my mirrors for lights. Didn't realize they trained so close to us!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Did you convince your hubby to get cable tv so you can watch the Pioneer Woman tv show yet? I missed it Saturday, and probably will this Saturday, but she makes some good looking stuff!



He's agreed to get a tv when the tax money comes in. So I'll be missing the next one or so. She makes AWESOME food. She has a cooking site, and has a lot of her recipes on it. Man oh man. I would love to stay at her ranch and just eat and eat....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ah, got it! I couldn't figure out what the heck was going on shortly after we moved here. I was driving up 75 and saw the overpass lined with ppl and radar guns. Hubby laughed at me cause I started checking my mirrors for lights. Didn't realize they trained so close to us!
> .



Playing the bad guy there is fun. Word of caution though; The GSP boys have a bad habit of leaving their car running when they exit the vehicle for an incident. If you take off in their car make sure the windows are rolled up...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Playing the bad guy there is fun. Word of caution though; The GSP boys have a bad habit of leaving their car running when they exit the vehicle for an incident. If you take off in their car make sure the windows are rolled up...



Uh, thanks, but I think I'll pass on hijacking the GSP cars....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, thanks, but I think I'll pass on hijacking the GSP cars....



It's all fun, sort of. But if  you wanna have a real good time wiggle your way into FLETC..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's agreed to get a tv when the tax money comes in. So I'll be missing the next one or so. She makes AWESOME food. She has a cooking site, and has a lot of her recipes on it. Man oh man. I would love to stay at her ranch and just eat and eat....



Cool deal! Yeah, I could gain a lot of weight if I stayed there! She makes some real deal food!

I watch a bunch of the cooking shows on the Food Network and if I got calories through the tv I would weigh 500 pounds!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all fun, sort of. But if  you wanna have a real good time wiggle your way into FLETC..



That's in my neck of the woods. What is "a real good time"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That's in my neck of the woods. What is "a real good time"?



What happens at FLETC, stays at FLETC....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, what a day, and its only Tuesday.....
Bubbette said she was gonna make sketti, but changed her mind and made skrimp salad. It's all good.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What happens at FLETC, stays at FLETC....







rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day, and its only Tuesday.....
> Bubbette said she was gonna make sketti, but changed her mind and made skrimp salad. It's all good.



I could deal with that!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all fun, sort of. But if  you wanna have a real good time wiggle your way into FLETC..


 I can wiggle, but what the heck is FLETC?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not just LEO's
> 
> Georgia Public Safety Training Center. EMA's go there too.
> 
> But it's still Gip Stick....



If i said that alot of them would be lost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can wiggle, but what the heck is FLETC?



We have GOT to work on your acronym comprehension skills...

Federal Law Enforcement Training Center..

Does this mean I shouldn't bring up MSART or HASART?...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all fun, sort of. But if  you wanna have a real good time wiggle your way into FLETC..



You are right that is a fun place and big, haven't made it past the firearms complex


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have GOT to work on your acronym comprehension skills...
> 
> Federal Law Enforcement Training Center..
> 
> Does this mean I shouldn't bring up MSART or HASART?...


 show off!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> You are right that is a fun place and big, haven't made it past the firearms complex



According to the news tonight, that is where they are training armed US Marshalls to fall asleep on airplanes now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> show off!



But you lubbed me in my uniform...

Did I mention NEMA and COBRA?...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to the news tonight, that is where they are training armed US Marshalls to fall asleep on airplanes now...



You may be right on that with a free plane ride


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you lubbed me in my uniform...


 I still wigg, I mean droo, I mean I STILL DO, but I can't stand it when ya post those letters & don't EXPLAIN them to me!~yes~poutyfacegoingon~


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> show off!



Keebs! Still waiting on that shrimp and scollop plate...

I guess the Speedy Delivery guy from Mr. Rogers had a flat tire on his bicycle.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> You may be right on that with a free plane ride



They have a thankless job, but at least they get paid extremely well for it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did I mention NEMA and COBRA?...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs! Still waiting on that shrimp and scollop plate...
> 
> I guess the Speedy Delivery guy from Mr. Rogers had a flat tire on his bicycle.....


 that thang shoulda DONE been there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I still wigg, I mean droo, I mean I STILL DO, but I can't stand it when ya post those letters & don't EXPLAIN them to me!~yes~poutyfacegoingon~



But it's such a cute poutyface....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that thang shoulda DONE been there!



Old guy must have ate it... Lotta pedaling between Fitzbeccaville and The Big Pine Tree!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

But I tell you what some of the instructors are good at what they do.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Finna go make some thick sliced French toast and some red pepper hot sausage patties.

Y'all behave til I get back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that thang shoulda DONE been there!


You passing out skrimp and scallop plates? Where's mine? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> But it's such a cute poutyface....


ain't it though?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Old guy must have ate it... Lotta pedaling between Fitzbeccaville and The Big Pine Tree!



Maybe he was hi-jacked by the roosters.... 



qball594 said:


> But I tell you what some of the instructors are good at what they do.



Have you been to COBRA training in Anniston?
Talk about heebe jeebe's......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe he was hi-jacked by the roosters....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to COBRA training in Anniston?Talk about heebe jeebe's......



Them east alabama mountain folks are a strange bunch anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Had to get Emily to bed, now I gotta catch up!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you lubbed me in my uniform...
> 
> Did I mention NEMA and COBRA?...



Uniform? Uniform?? Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Had to get Emily to bed, now I gotta catch up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uniform? Uniform?? Pics, or it didn't happen!



If I showed you I'd have to kill you....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But it's such a cute poutyface....


not near as cute as that blow-dried monkey of yours!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Old guy must have ate it... Lotta pedaling between Fitzbeccaville and The Big Pine Tree!


 yeah there is!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Finna go make some thick sliced French toast and some red pepper hot sausage patties.
> 
> til I get back!





rhbama3 said:


> You passing out skrimp and scallop plates? Where's mine?
> 
> ain't it though?


I sowwy, but you can SEE it in the Cafe'!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe he was hi-jacked by the roosters....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, he woulda taken the back roads 'round them things!


rhbama3 said:


> Them west alabama folks are a strange bunch anyway.


 YOU understand his gibberish tooooo???
that's it, I'm gonna go eat & then watch that doomsday people show on Nat'l geographic THEN, I'm going to bed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Them east alabama mountain folks are a strange bunch anyway.



Easy Bama Bro'.... My roots are in Sand Mountain...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not near as cute as that blow-dried monkey of yours!
> 
> yeah there is!
> 
> ...



I'm tired, but i got to stay up and watch Justified. I just can't pass up an episode, even tivo'd.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I showed you I'd have to kill you....



Mhmm. Sure. Now, show me the pics 



Keebs said:


> that's it, I'm gonna go eat & then watch that doomsday people show on Nat'l geographic THEN, I'm going to bed!



Nighty Night!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

All that quoteing now I'm lost


----------



## kracker (Feb 7, 2012)

I bet sharks would prefer Stevie Wonder over Ray Charles in a blind taste test.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmm. Sure. Now, show me the pics


They're on a cd somewhere deep deep deep in a dark corner...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> All that quoteing now I'm lost



Refer to Rule #3....



kracker said:


> I bet sharks would prefer Stevie Wonder over Ray Charles in a blind taste test.



You ain't right...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> All that quoteing now I'm lost



Just nod and smile 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're on a cd somewhere deep deep deep in a dark corner...



Go! Don't come back without pics of the uniform!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy Bama Bro'.... My roots are in Sand Mountain...



I remember the name Sand Mountain, but not sure where it is. Me and some buddies did some camping up around Ft. Payne and little River Canyon. Them people were very skittish of "outsiders". Just a bad vibe overall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I remember the name Sand Mountain, but not sure where it is. Me and some buddies did some camping up around Ft. Payne and little River Canyon. Them people were very skittish of "outsiders". Just a bad vibe overall.



Lot's of settlers  up that way, but hey, the legendary band Alabama comes from there also...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just nod and smile
> 
> 
> 
> Go! Don't come back without pics of the uniform!!



You're gettin a little bossy there aren't you miss priss? 
Don't make me come down that way squirrel huntin..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gettin a little bossy there aren't you miss priss?
> Don't make me come down that way squirrel huntin..



Miss priss? Phs. Call me somethin' I haven't heard....

Oh boy....I'm scared now!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi... I'm new to Woody's and was wondering if anyone can post to this site or is it more like a chat room for resident morons....?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Miss priss? Phs. Call me somethin' I haven't heard....
> 
> Oh boy....I'm scared now!



Dang smart alec Cubans....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Hi... I'm new to Woody's and was wondering if anyone can post to this site or is it more like a chat room for resident morons....?



Yes and Yes, and the only caveat is you might be over qualified...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes and Yes, and the only caveat is you might be over qualified...



hey... I resemble that....


8 ...... ish......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Hi... I'm new to Woody's and was wondering if anyone can post to this site or is it more like a chat room for resident morons....?



I wondered when the turkey challenge newbies would show up. How many posts do you need to reach 250?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang smart alec Cubans....



Come on....ya gotta be more creative than THAT...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wondered when the turkey challenge newbies would show up. How many posts do you need to reach 250?



-45000.....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking when I first post, I didnt know weather to stick my neck out there or not


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Hi... I'm new to Woody's and was wondering if anyone can post to this site or is it more like a chat room for resident morons....?



You look like a moron!!.......I think you will fit right in!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wondered when the turkey challenge newbies would show up. How many posts do you need to reach 250?



I've been here lurking in the shadows


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You look like a moron!!.......I think you will fit right in!!



shush it.....


I love your wife by the way...

miss you guys!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I've been here lurking in the shadows



is that you Daisy Duke?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> is that you Daisy Duke?



Oh yeah


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> -45000.....


Well, you're almost there.... 


qball594 said:


> Thats what I was thinking when I first post, I didnt know weather to stick my neck out there or not


This is just a chat thread Q Ball. Nobody is excluded and people come in and leave all the time. You just join in and type. 


Bitteroot said:


> shush it.....
> 
> 
> I love your wife by the way...
> ...



I love your wife too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> shush it.....
> 
> 
> I love your wife by the way...
> ...



You can have her, but stay away from my apple pies...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Oh yeah




I thought you joined the Navy....?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can have her, but stay away from my apple pies...



you'lll  look funny pullin that Apple pie outa you behind sideways there bama bouy.......


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been a member for a couple of years just never posted just like going and reading all the information. But once I started kinda like it now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> you'lll  look funny pullin that Apple pie outa you behind sideways there bama bouy.......



Yeah yeah yeah. Big talkin, tree thumpin, hollerin in the woods in the dark, bigfoot lovin redneck...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I thought you joined the Navy....?



I tryed but they told me I was to straight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> shush it.....
> 
> 
> I love your wife by the way...
> ...


You want her??......You can have her.......Come get her please she is costing me a fortune!!

It's been too long Larry!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I've been a member for a couple of years just never posted just like going and reading all the information. But once I started kinda like it now.



your doomed....

But if ya like a good argument...I'll start one....


"i've kilt more turkeys with the heel of my boot than you'll ever pull the trigger on.."//....hows that?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I've been a member for a couple of years just never posted just like going and reading all the information. But once I started kinda like it now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I tryed but they told me I was to straight



HOLY COW!!! You're right across the river from the missile range....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You want her??......You can have her.......Come get her please she is costing me a fortune!!
> 
> It's been too long Larry!!



I showed my best friend that pic the other night... he too said it was scarry!  If they'll ever pay good money for a cable guy look alike... I'm in!!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah but I have a bigger boot


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah but I have a bigger boot



yo may have to prove that to a crowd...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> your doomed....
> 
> But if ya like a good argument...I'll start one....
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Pilgrim's Pride turkey farm still has a warrant out for your arrest.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

In  case anybody needs it..... I've... recently discovered the perfect Screwdrive recipettttt...

1 Red Solo cup
2 jiggers of vodka
Ice....

A shaker cup...
mix a pour all into shaker cup....


shake...

wave a bottle of Vermuth over the now full glass and chant...


Vermuth 3 times.....




DOne.....ish.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I showed my best friend that pic the other night... he too said it was scarry!  If they'll ever pay good money for a cable guy look alike... I'm in!!!!




Give Flossie a Big Hug for me!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but Pilgrim's Pride turkey farm still has a warrant out for your arrest.




ytou should been there...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love your wife too...



  


Hi Yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ytou should been there...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> In  case anybody needs it..... I've... recently discovered the perfect Screwdrive recipettttt...
> 
> 1 Red Solo cup
> 2 jiggers of vodka
> ...



What do you call that? A redneck martini?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Hiyya Hanky!! I see ya lurkin' down there.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall



Hi Ya, Snowbabe! 
Pull up a cinder block and have a seat. Little chilly out there.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

Ever getcaught starin at a girl in traffic, then reaslise you know em 

More importantly what is the correct reaction  I mean it ain my fault she was toolin roun in the shiny hoss.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but Pilgrim's Pride turkey farm still has a warrant out for your arrest.


Like you have room to talk!!.........Publix has a restraining  order out on you!!



Bitteroot said:


> In  case anybody needs it..... I've... recently discovered the perfect Screwdrive recipettttt...
> 
> 1 Red Solo cup
> 2 jiggers of vodka
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> In  case anybody needs it..... I've... recently discovered the perfect Screwdrive recipettttt...
> 
> 1 Red Solo cup
> 2 jiggers of vodka
> ...



naw I'm pretty sure its past ish an all the way to done



Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya Hanky!! I see ya lurkin' down there.....



Dont look now ethel


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What do you call that? A redneck martini?



Well, it sounds more gentlemanly saying it the way he did instead of "I'm chugging vodka and ice out of a plastic cup." 
I still hate that song by the way....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ever getcaught starin at a girl in traffic, then reaslise you know em
> 
> More importantly what is the correct reaction  I mean it ain my fault she was toolin roun in the shiny hoss.



How is her immune system?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall




hey snowy.....yo need a samich?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Like you have room to talk!!.........Publix has a restraining  order out on you!!



Yeah, well it was their fault. They claimed it was a fresh never frozen turkey. My shotgun proved them wrong.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

get caught all the time, Just wave and smile


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ytou should been there...






SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall


Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ever getcaught starin at a girl in traffic, then reaslise you know em
> 
> More importantly what is the correct reaction  I mean it ain my fault she was toolin roun in the shiny hoss.



Ha! I never know what the proper reaction is. I always just cut my eyes to a different (and yet equally amusing) location.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it sounds more gentlemanly saying it the way he did instead of "I'm chugging vodka and ice out of a plastic cup."
> I still hate that song by the way....




Meeeee toooooo.... but I will be filling a lawsuit this spring against him... I coined that tune quite some time ago to the likes of...

" I like choclate cake, with wine it's great...It don't hurt my weight.. with strechy  pant waist.."


been singin it for YEARS!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Ya, Snowbabe!
> Pull up a cinder block and have a seat. Little chilly out there.



Them blocks is kinda ruff on the buttocks 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How is her immune system?



If its a fine as the rest she wont never get so much as a sniffle 



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, well it was their fault. They claimed it was a fresh never frozen turkey. My shotgun proved them wrong.



Thats my bamer


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! I never know what the proper reaction is. I always just cut my eyes to a different (and yet equally amusing) location.



Just wave and smile it works for me all the time


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just wave and smile it works for me all the time



My husband says I smile too much at strangers. He might be right. I'm always gettin' myself into awkward situations....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, well it was their fault. They claimed it was a fresh never frozen turkey. My shotgun proved them wrong.


Clean up needed in the freezer aisle!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband says I smile too much at strangers. He might be right. I'm always gettin' myself into awkward situations....




pics.... there needs to be pics......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Hankus!



Lay down and not fight, get invaded weekly, be obnoxious (french) toast is almost ready....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

dang that looks good


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

that is so wrong......toss in about a half dozen eggs and I'll show ya how to sleep in a plate.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Meeeee toooooo.... but I will be filling a lawsuit this spring against him... I coined that tune quite some time ago to the likes of...
> 
> " I like choclate cake, with wine it's great...It don't hurt my weight.. with strechy  pant waist.."
> 
> ...


oh gawd, he said stretchy pants..... 



Sugar Plum said:


> My husband says I smile too much at strangers. He might be right. I'm always gettin' myself into awkward situations....


 < chocolate chip/sunflower seed organic cookie








and it sux. I wish she had got some chips ahoy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> pics.... there needs to be pics......



Thos get me into trouble, too 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus!
> 
> 
> 
> Lay down and not fight, get invaded weekly, be obnoxious (french) toast is almost ready....



I'm on my way!! Save me a loaf!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> get caught all the time, Just wave and smile



Thats my reaction fer strangers 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! I never know what the proper reaction is. I always just cut my eyes to a different (and yet equally amusing) location.



I hate to ask but............................why are you starin at wimmens in traffic 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus!



Yessir


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> < chocolate chip/sunflower seed organic cookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd! I'm sorry. Want some real cookies? I have some double choc chip cookie dough in the freezer just beggin' to be baked!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thrusday need to get here I'm ready for some swamp people


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

soooo...ifin I'm out of OJ...and have waved a hole in the Vermuth bottle.... does wine in a box count as 1 ish..... or 3 ish....?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Thrusday need to get here I'm ready for some swamp people



Dang! another show I'mma have to download episodes from cause I don't have TV.  Rob needs to hurry up and go shoppin'!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

okay, which one of you are missing a dog?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Ya, Snowbabe!
> Pull up a cinder block and have a seat. Little chilly out there.


Hey Wingman  Yup, its COLD!! 


Bitteroot said:


> hey snowy.....yo need a samich?


SAMMICH MAN!!    How you been my long lost Bitterbro? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!


Hey Mitch 


Hankus said:


> Them blocks is kinda ruff on the buttocks


Especially when they been sittin in the sun  












I mean the cinderblocks 



Bitteroot said:


> soooo...ifin I'm out of OJ...and have waved a hole in the Vermuth bottle.... does wine in a box count as 1 ish..... or 3 ish....?



6ish?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like a good drug dog to me


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> shush it.....
> 
> 
> I love your wife by the way...
> ...



  what brings my second favorite husband to the campfire tonight?  Flossie outta town again?!?    (if RB don't quit trying to give me away you might get promoted! )


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! I'm sorry. Want some real cookies? I have some double choc chip cookie dough in the freezer just beggin' to be baked!



Sure, i'm fat and let myself go years ago. That is no reason to suddely start buying hippie "No artificial ingredients, Dude" cookies from the dingbats down the road.
I don't eat cookies often, but when i want one, i want a good one whether its healthy or not.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband says I smile too much at strangers. He might be right. I'm always gettin' myself into awkward situations....





Bitteroot said:


> pics.... there needs to be pics......


Bitter she does have a smile!!.......You missed her old avatar with the turkey she killed!!.........Don't think I have ever seen a more proud smile!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> what brings my second favorite husband to the campfire tonight?  Flossie outta town again?!?    (if RB don't quit trying to give me away you might get promoted! )



nope... she's hit the sack.. but this weekend I'm a batch.. bacha..batchala.... single guy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure, i'm fat and let myself go years ago. That is no reason to suddely start buying hippie "No artificial ingredients, Dude" cookies from the dingbats down the road.
> I don't eat cookies often, but when i want one, i want a good one whether its healthy or not.



If I get to see you sometime in March, I'll have LOTS of Girl Scout cookies to sell. Just sayin'



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bitter she does have a smile!!.......You missed her old avatar with the turkey she killed!!.........Don't think I have ever seen a more proud smile!!



It's about time to put it back up....turkey season's just 'round the corner!! Gotta go find the old file....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, which one of you are missing a dog?



that iz my dawg there 



SnowHunter said:


> Especially when they been sittin in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some things really do require clarifications


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> nope... she's hit the sack.. but this weekend I'm a batch.. bacha..batchala.... single guy!



Well in that case it sounds like a good weekend for hanging out around the campfire ... we'll be looking for you.  I'll bring the peach brandy you bring the solo cups and the mandolin (you're on your own for stogies - my hypocrisy goes only so far!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya'll know the problem with being an expert in your field?
Beepers.
I gotta go see a patient, be back later.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll know the problem with being an expert in your field?
> Beepers.
> I gotta go see a patient, be back later.




drug deal....


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, which one of you are missing a dog?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well in that case it sounds like a good weekend for hanging out around the campfire ... we'll be looking for you.  I'll bring the peach brandy you bring the solo cups and the mandolin (you're on your own for stogies - my hypocrisy goes only so far!)



 I wuv u!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well in that case it sounds like a good weekend for hanging out around the campfire ... we'll be looking for you.  I'll bring the peach brandy you bring the solo cups and the mandolin (you're on your own for stogies - my hypocrisy goes only so far!)



I'll brang the Stoagies...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll know the problem with being an expert in your field?
> Beepers.
> I gotta go see a patient, be back later.


Hope it is a short call!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, which one of you are missing a dog?


Ohhhh..qqquuuaaaccckkk.....I think this doggies wants to play with you!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 7, 2012)

Time to go to bed everyone have a good night.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

french toast and sausage! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I'm full. Burp.

By golly turkey season can not get here quick enough. I am gonna do a little fishing between now and then but man I am ready to blast some fowl!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Time to go to bed everyone have a good night.



Night! Thanks for playin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> french toast and sausage! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm full. Burp.
> 
> By golly turkey season can not get here quick enough. I am gonna do a little fishing between now and then but man I am ready to blast some fowl!



They oughta call it copperheadedwaterrattler season, I spend more time lookin at where I'm steppin and sittin than I do lookin for turkeys...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They oughta call it copperheadedwaterrattler season, I spend more time lookin at where I'm steppin and sittin than I do lookin for turkeys...




Them snake proff Alabama butt chaps you got should work jus fine....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

hmmm... real Martini...not bad....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Them snake proff Alabama butt chaps you got should work jus fine....



I lent em' to Bama and ain't seen em' since. I think he was kinda partial to the pink ruffles on the edges.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I wuv u!



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll brang the Stoagies...



Kinda figured we could count on you for that one!


----------



## Self! (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They oughta call it copperheadedwaterrattler season, I spend more time lookin at where I'm steppin and sittin than I do lookin for turkeys...





You been shooting birds in Publix to?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Kinda figured we could count on you for that one!



I ain't had one in forever, so someone might have to prop me up if I get to bogartin' one....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> You been shooting birds in Publix to?



Nope, I buy em first, then put em in the souped up clay slinger I made and shoot em in flight out in the parking lot..


----------



## Self! (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I buy em first, then put em in the souped up clay slinger I made and shoot em in flight out in the parking lot..





How do you know ifn its a Tom or not?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I buy em first, then put em in the souped up clay slinger I made and shoot em in flight out in the parking lot..



at least you ain't limb shootin em like that drug dealin no trout catchin bama boy been doin.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They oughta call it copperheadedwaterrattler season, I spend more time lookin at where I'm steppin and sittin than I do lookin for turkeys...



Caint worry bout no snakes.

They don't bite that time of the year....

I wear snake boots and when I am in the woods, I walk real slow. I look for everything. If I hear a turkey gobble, I go, though. I have ruined a cell phone and soaked everything in my wallet crossing a creek run that was hip deep after a bird that I did not kill. He was hot around 11AM and I was excited. I went without thinking!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> How do you know ifn its a Tom or not?



ya shoot em.. and shake to see if their nuts rattle...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2012)

yallses ar on yer own


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> How do you know ifn its a Tom or not?



Since when was that important? 
Hens ain't near as tough as them nasty ol' gobblers.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yallses ar on yer own



Sleep tight!


----------



## Self! (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ya shoot em.. and shake to see if their nuts rattle...





what if they don't rattle, but he says he name is Tom and whistles Boy George?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> what if they don't rattle, but he says he name is Tom and whistles Boy George?



Publix don't sell guineas


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yallses ar on yer own



Later, Hankus!

I'm going down too. I am tired. It is hard work supporting the government.

Nite folks. Have a good one!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> what if they don't rattle, but he says he name is Tom and whistles Boy George?



That's a whole NUTHER problem!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Later, Hankus!
> 
> I'm going down too. I am tired. It is hard work supporting the government.
> 
> Nite folks. Have a good one!



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Publix don't sell guineas



you'd be suprised how many you can take out with a 77 Ford F100 and 60 though....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sweet dreams!



Dang Cuban, you don't never tell me that...



Bitteroot said:


> you'd be suprised how many you can take out with a 77 Ford F100 and 60 though....



How many?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Cuban, you don't never tell me that...
> 
> 
> 
> How many?



all of em....


----------



## Self! (Feb 7, 2012)

Did I mention  I am backing in the running for POOTIS? yes, spelled POOTIS cause POTUS is full of hot stinky air


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Cuban, you don't never tell me that...
> 
> 
> 
> How many?



Aw, I'm so very sorry. I hope you have some super sweet dreams tonight, too  The creek might have somethin' for that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> all of em....



You are Nicodemus' new hero....


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

On to the next, guys.


----------

